# Aufbau BTR Ranger



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Nachdem ich mein Quarterhorse letztens verkauft habe merke ich das so nen Stahlschleuder doch irgendwie fehlt also muss was neues her. Meine Kandidaten waren:


Nordest Bardino
BTR Ranger

Nachdem ich jetzt lang bei @Seppl- drüben gelesen und geschrieben habe dachte ich, mach ich doch mal einen eigenen Faden auf hier um die Jungs nicht so zu nerven, haha.

Es soll also ein BTR Ranger werden in Large und 650b. Hatte lange überlegt zwischen 29 und 650B aber sowohl die Jungs von BTR als auch im anderen Thread tendieren meist eher zu 650B. Das wird passen. Meine geplante Partlist:


Rahmen: BTR Ranger — 650B — Raw (Leitungen außen, ohne integrierte Sattelklemme, Kettenführungaufnahme bin ich noch unentschlossen)
Gabel: Pike? Fox 34? Das ist aktuell noch die größte Baustelle. Gern würde ich nur was gebrauchtes kaufen um die 350,- Euro aber das wird schwer. Bin da auch nicht so drin in der Gabel Welt um die Exoden zu kennen bzw. mit gutem Gefühl zu kaufen. Am liebsten wäre mir ne 120mm Pike 2018 Boost…
√ Laufräder: Hope 35W — Boost — silberne Naben >>> bestellt
Reifen: HR2 wohl oder Semislick hinten, mal schauen
Vorbau: Hope — 50mm — silber
Lenker: Renthal — 35mm — 40mm Rise — 800mm breit
Schaltung: GX Eagle Upgrade Kit
Kurbel: Hope — 170mm — silber
Kettenblatt: Hope — 30t — oval
Bremsen: Wenn ich nen Geldkoffer finde dann die Hope 3 V4 — schwarz sonst mal schauen
Bremsscheiben: Trickstuff 203mm / 180mm die hier noch rumliegen
√ Sattelstange: Moveloc 170mm aus meinem Capra. Da kommt dann ne Fixe Stütze rein, Shuttle Bike
Sattel: Fabric oder ka, irgendwas günstiges
Griffe: Renthal — Gum
Steuersatz: Hope — schwarz
Innenlager: Hope — schwarz oder was günstigeres gutes?

Hab ich was vergessen? Ach ja, Budget sind 2500,-   

Ich werd einfach meine Ergüsse und Fragen hier reinschreiben, vielleicht antwortet sogar einer…

Farbvorlage 






Cheers!


----------



## Seppl- (26. November 2017)

Dabei!

#btrfamily
#ridebtr
#rudel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (26. November 2017)

Dabei!!!

#endlichwiedermalnbtraufbauenjuhudaswirdeinspass


----------



## DAKAY (26. November 2017)

Achja, Sattel gut und günstig - Charge

#rudelsitz


----------



## Seppl- (26. November 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Achja, Sattel gut und günstig - Charge
> 
> #rudelsitz



+1

Lass den Mist mit ergon, hab 4 Stück durch, alle kacke!

Charge Spoon is einfach der Sattel!


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Budget:                              2500,-
=======================
Laufräder:                            395,-
-----------------------------------------
Summe:                               395,-
-----------------------------------------
Budget:                               2105,-
=======================

Wenn ich den Rahmen nicht kaufe geht sich das aus!


----------



## DAKAY (26. November 2017)

Das erste Teil schon 45€ mehr als geplant. Vergiss das mit dem Budget lieber. 

#nichtrechnen
#machen


----------



## brigdompteur (26. November 2017)

Dein Budget wird nochmal um 9€ erhöht,zum Hope Lager mußt du den passenden Montage-Schlüssel bestellen.
Ist irgendwie doof oder vielmehr unerträglich wenn du die Fuhre zusammen schrauben möchtest und dir fehlt zur montage der Schlüssel,so war es zumindest bei mir.


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Das erste Teil schon 45€ mehr als geplant. Vergiss das mit dem Budget lieber.
> 
> #nichtrechnen
> #machen



Na da ist schon Tubelessband + Ventile + Versand mit drin


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Dein Budget wird nochmal um 9€ erhöht,zum Hope Lager mußt du den passenden Montage-Schlüssel bestellen.
> Ist irgendwie doof oder vielmehr unerträglich wenn du die Fuhre zusammen schrauben möchtest und dir fehlt zur montage der Schlüssel,so war es zumindest bei mir.



Hab grad BTR geschrieben was sie mir für Preise für Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Headset, Innenlager machen können. Dann können sie die auch gleich reinschrauben  Ist das kein normales Shimano Werkzeug? Also bisschen was hab ich schon hier rumliegen. Sonst Radladen ist 200m weit weg.


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Bremsen: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1043222-avid-guide-rsc-bremse-200mm-bremsscheibe
Sattel: Könnte auch gut aussehen in brown: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1043317-spank-subrosa-sattel-braun-gold-leder

Bremsen muss ich erstmal überlegen ob silber oder schwarz. Wobei slber schon zu viel werden könnte dann. Denke Vorbau reicht in silber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (26. November 2017)

Das wird ne nice kiste, vong niceigkeit her lol. Bin gespannt...


----------



## DAKAY (26. November 2017)

Der kostet neu nicht viel mehr als der Bikemarkt Spank, und falls das hier ne Rolle spielt ist er wahrscheinlich auch leichter.

#wenndschonbeidiegriffenichmitspielst


edith:
Lass mal die Preise für die Hopeparts hören, wenn du Antwort von BTR hast.


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Ich glaub den hatte ich sogar schon mal. Könnte man in die Verlosung nehmen, ja!


----------



## Seppl- (26. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ich glaub den hatte ich sogar schon mal. Könnte man in die Verlosung nehmen, ja!



Und in schwarz und schwarz weis ich wo es n gibt ;-)


----------



## lahnbiker (26. November 2017)

mal abonniert. Deine Vorlage in @Seppl- Fred sieht ja schon mal interessant aus.


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Und in schwarz und schwarz weis ich wo es n gibt ;-)


Wenn ich mir über die Farbe im klaren bin meld ich mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Verkauf grad schon Sachen… Zwei Stifte, Fuji Objektiv, … wird


----------



## Seppl- (26. November 2017)

Fuji ??


----------



## DAKAY (26. November 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Und in schwarz und schwarz weis ich wo es n gibt ;-)


Silberne rails passen aber auch ins Konzept

#hauptsachenkonzept


----------



## Seppl- (26. November 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Silberne rails passen aber auch ins Konzept
> 
> #hauptsachenkonzept



Freilich!


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Fuji ??



Jo hab ne X-Pro2 mit 16, 23, 35mm hier liegen. Nutz ich nicht so oft aber ist ähnlich geil wie das Rad  Aber das 35er darf gern gehen. Kann man ja später wieder kaufen  Meine X100F hab ich schon vertickt aber das Geld ist schon wieder weg, haha.


----------



## Seppl- (26. November 2017)

35 1.4 ?

Ich überleg mir gerade wieder ne fuji zu holen, hatte die X-T1 und ja die fehlt!

Interessier mich für die XE2 so vong Größe her.


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> 35 1.4 ?
> 
> Ich überleg mir gerade wieder ne fuji zu holen, hatte die X-T1 und ja die fehlt!
> 
> Interessier mich für die XE2 so vong Größe her.



Ne das 2.0er da WR. Hatte damals das 23 1.4 und das 35 1.4 und das 56 1.2 — schon geil aber groß, schwer und nicht WR. Deswegen komplett umgestellt. 

X-T Serie mag ich nicht so da ich finde Touch und Klappdisplay ist ein No Go an so einer Kam auch wenn es praktisch ist  Aber das stört mich, hehe.

Die XE2 ist super. Die XE3 hatte ich die Tage mal in der Hand, auch sehr geil und der kleine Joystick ist schon sehr nett 

400,- für das Objektiv  Oder eine Pike RCT 2018 Debonair


----------



## Seppl- (26. November 2017)

400 is zu viel, 1.4 Blende muss schön sein ;-) danke dir!

Werde mich nach ner XE2 umsehen und dann mit dem 23mm denk ich mal sehen!


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> 400 is zu viel, 1.4 Blende muss schön sein ;-) danke dir!
> 
> Werde mich nach ner XE2 umsehen und dann mit dem 23mm denk ich mal sehen!


Ach so groß war der Unterschied nicht. Das kleine hat halt auch mehr speed. Bin auch eher der Fan vom 23er im Vergleich zum 35er
Das 16er ist porno  Aber ein Klopper …


----------



## Seppl- (26. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ach so groß war der Unterschied nicht. Das kleine hat halt auch mehr speed. Bin auch eher der Fan vom 23er im Vergleich zum 35er
> Das 16er ist porno  Aber ein Klopper …



Wir driften ab 

Ja doch 1.4 und 2.0 da is schon n Unterschied  haha 1.2 wär natürlich noch was. Aber so viel will ich nicht ausgeben! 

Na ma gugg







So jetzt hab ich Hunger auf nachos und Käse  haha

(1.4)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Is der oder? https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1032054-spoon-charge-sattel 20 kann man machen


----------



## Seppl- (26. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Is der oder? https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1032054-spoon-charge-sattel 20 kann man machen


Ja ist er! Und der @BillMeyer verkauft den dir bestimmt a gern und schaut hier zu ;-)


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Ja muss nur grad nen Kollege in de Fragen ob er paar Pakete annimmt  Weil nach AT kostet es immer zu viel Versand


----------



## der-gute (26. November 2017)

Da findet sich sicher ein Rudelist!

Warum nicht diesen tollem 66Sick TDL?


----------



## DAKAY (26. November 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Da findet sich sicher ein Rudelist!
> 
> Warum nicht diesen tollem 66Sick TDL?


In Blau oder Schwarz


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

@Seppl- fährst du 170 oder 175er Kurbeln? Tendiere zu 170mm


----------



## Seppl- (26. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> @Seppl- fährst du 170 oder 175er Kurbeln? Tendiere zu 170mm



170 [emoji1591]


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Gibts noch innenlager Alternativen zu Hope oder ist es die 100 Wert?


----------



## der-gute (26. November 2017)

Das von mir gekaufte Reset war keine Empfehlung.
Mit einem Presswerkzeug von Hand das Lager rein drücken ohne verkanten is mit meinen Nicht-Chirurgenhänden nicht einfach.

Nimm ruhig das Hope. Hauptsache kein Acros...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrotherMo (26. November 2017)

Grade erst den neuen BTR Thread gesehen.... Sehr schweres Versäumnis meinerseits....


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Ich muss die Gabel Sache jetzt noch mal aufmachen… Am besten so das ich zum Schluss ne Entscheidung habe.
Also zu mir: Fahrfertig je nach Jahreszeit zwischen 88-92 kg würde ich sagen.

Preislich sollte es halt irgendwie nicht überhand nehmen. Max 600 aber dann schon ne neue
Gern was zwischen 300 - 400 
Aber es soll halt auch passen ohne das ich die zum tunen geben muss. 

Irgendwie wäre so ne Top 3 super 
Pike 2018 Debonair seh ich mal als gesetzt. 
Fox? Welche genau?
Was noch?


----------



## Seppl- (26. November 2017)

Die marzocchi 350 die BTR im rahmenset verkauft soll ja a net so schlecht sein!

Was mit ner getravellten Mattoc mit irt ? 

Bei mir is es die Fox 34 float Factory fit 4


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Marzocchi 350CR gibbet glaub nicht als Boost. Hab ja Boost Räder bestellt. 
Was für Jahrgang ist die FOX von dir? Und welche Schaftlänge sollte man mindestens haben wenn man gebraucht kauft?


----------



## Seppl- (26. November 2017)

Meine is ne 2016 puh Schaft musst halt ausrechnen ;-)


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Das kann ich doch nicht  aber 190mm sollten es dann wohl mindestens sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (26. November 2017)

Ohne Ahnung und Erfahrung überschlagen:

140mm Rohr
010mm Steuersatz, Konus
038mm Vorbau
--------------
~190mm 



Zitat Hope:
"... The stem should sit, once installed, on the top of all headset parts and spacers, so that the steerer tube is approximately 2 to 3mm below the top of the stem. This is equivalent to 37-38mm of clear space on the steerer tube above all headset parts and spacer "


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Die Pike bei Bike Components ist auch nur grad so billig. Und auch nur die 130mm Version. Hm Hm Hm.


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Budget: 2500,-
=======================
Laufräder: 395,-
Sattel: 25,-
-----------------------------------------
Summe: 420,-
-----------------------------------------
Budget: 2080,-
=======================


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Oder doch schwarz schwarz schwarz? Sieht auch gut aus  Wobei Naben sind jetzt eh schon silber


----------



## MrBrightside (26. November 2017)

Mach mal silber. An wie vielen Rädern sind alle Anbauteile schwarz? Hat jedes Komplettrad mittlerweile.

Ich find silber geil. Geht fast immer.


----------



## Seppl- (26. November 2017)

Ich find Silber auch top

#+1intendgraceraw
#+1coderaw


----------



## davidhellmann (26. November 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ich find Silber auch top
> 
> #+1intendgraceraw
> #+1coderaw



gibbet nicht in raw  auch zu teuer. 
Ich denke es wird nen Thomson X4 in 40mm / 50mm bekommt man recht günstig. Muss ja mal anfangen zu sparen


----------



## MrBrightside (27. November 2017)

Bei Hope sind die Lager aus Edelstahl. Es lohnt sich mMn Hope-Lager zu kaufen.


----------



## davidhellmann (27. November 2017)

Jo dann wird es wohl das Hope. Hab es am Niner auch drin. Raus mit der Kohle  Ich bin glaub eh zu schnell. Rahmen dauert ja sicher bis Januar


----------



## PORTEX77 (27. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ich bin glaub eh zu schnell.


Ich glaub auch, du hast ja sogar schon den LRS bestellt und hast noch gar keine Gabel so is dat halt beim 'HabenWollen-Virus'
Viel Spaß beim  Aufbau, wird schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (27. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Jo dann wird es wohl das Hope. Hab es am Niner auch drin. Raus mit der Kohle  Ich bin glaub eh zu schnell. Rahmen dauert ja sicher bis Januar



Januar haha Träumer ;-)


----------



## davidhellmann (27. November 2017)

naja man muss ja optimistisch denken aber 16 Wochen sind doch Januar? HAHA


----------



## MrBrightside (27. November 2017)

Wenn du eine 2018er Gabel willst, wird's denk ich schwer mit Rabatten. Da ist die 630€ Pike neu wohl das beste. Gebraucht aus einem Neurad wär noch denkbar.

Ansonsten kannst halt Vorjahresmodelle immer mal wieder günstiger bekommen.


----------



## davidhellmann (27. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Wenn du eine 2018er Gabel willst, wird's denk ich schwer mit Rabatten. Da ist die 630€ Pike neu wohl das beste. Gebraucht aus einem Neurad wär noch denkbar.
> 
> Ansonsten kannst halt Vorjahresmodelle immer mal wieder günstiger bekommen.



Ab 2018 ist glaub erst die neue Charger drin oder?
Naja werd die Woche den Rahmen checken und dann wohl die Pike ordern.


----------



## MrBrightside (27. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ab 2018 ist glaub erst die neue Charger drin oder?
> Naja werd die Woche den Rahmen checken und dann wohl die Pike ordern.


Ist wohl schon einiges neu. Die 630€ lohnen sich (laut Marketing und Tester) wohl schon.

http://enduro-mtb.com/rockshox-pike-2018-die-evolution-einer-legende/

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/04/13/rockshox-pike-rct3-2018-test/


----------



## davidhellmann (27. November 2017)

Ist halt ne 130mm und keine 120mm aber BTR meine die Unterschiede seien zu vernachlässigen. Ich hoffe ich hab Ende der Woche noch Glück sonst muss ich BC anschreien


----------



## MrBrightside (27. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ist halt ne 130mm und keine 120mm aber BTR meine die Unterschiede seien zu vernachlässigen. Ich hoffe ich hab Ende der Woche noch Glück sonst muss ich BC anschreien


Die 130mm passen schon. Da würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Seppl- (27. November 2017)

Ich fahr ja 140 ;-) 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## davidhellmann (27. November 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ich fahr ja 140 ;-)
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...buttons&utm_medium=social&utm_content=app_ios



Ach da hätte ich auch die bei RCZ kaufen können für 330  
Vielleicht war das dumm aber so richtig überzeugt war ich nicht und bin ich nicht.
Denke die Pike wird es.

Hab gestern noch mal BTR geschrieben und warte mal was da zurückkommt. 

Kannst mal Fotos von der Code machen @Seppl- ?
Wobei ich schaue das es ne Hope wird. Dann wohl auch die V


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (27. November 2017)

Liegt beim Kumpel für bessere Fotos muss ich ihn kontaktieren.

Hab schon überlegt sie ans BTR zu machen und die Hope zu verkaufen, find die alte Code irgendwie fett  haha


----------



## davidhellmann (27. November 2017)

Ja geil ist die schon, wobei die neuen Hebel schicker sind. Fotos reicht


----------



## MrBrightside (27. November 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Liegt beim Kumpel für bessere Fotos muss ich ihn kontaktieren.
> 
> Hab schon überlegt sie ans BTR zu machen und die Hope zu verkaufen, find die alte Code irgendwie fett  haha


Dann nimmt der David die Hope und der Seppl die Code und spart schon mal für seinen Renner oder Weihnachtsgeschenke


----------



## davidhellmann (27. November 2017)

Headset: £65
Crankset (spiderless): £185
BB: £75
Chainring: £42

sind die gut?


----------



## MrBrightside (27. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Headset: £65
> Crankset (spiderless): £185
> BB: £75
> Chainring: £42
> ...


Sind ziemlich die selben Preise, die Chainreaction macht.
In Deutschland kostets mehr
Mit Einbau würd ich das machen.


----------



## davidhellmann (27. November 2017)

Kurbel recht billig. Ja, lasse wenn dann alles gleich einbauen. Sollte ja aber nicht so der Aufwand sein und nicht mehr kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (27. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Kurbel recht billig. Ja, lasse wenn dann alles gleich einbauen. Sollte ja aber nicht so der Aufwand sein und nicht mehr kosten.


Denk ich auch.


----------



## davidhellmann (28. November 2017)

So, heute wird wohl bestellt, yay!


----------



## BrotherMo (28. November 2017)

Gratuliere schon jetzt und wünsche eine kurze Lieferzeit.....


----------



## Seppl- (28. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> So, heute wird wohl bestellt, yay!



Hobey gut so!


----------



## Seppl- (28. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Kurbel recht billig. Ja, lasse wenn dann alles gleich einbauen. Sollte ja aber nicht so der Aufwand sein und nicht mehr kosten.


Ranger nur Orginal mit YouTube Love Stream Aufbau!


----------



## null-2wo (28. November 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ranger nur Orginal mit YouTube Love Stream Aufbau!


#nsfw


----------



## davidhellmann (28. November 2017)

HILFE!!! Die Fox Fork gibt es wieder für 329 :/ Was mach ich nun?    Pike für 300 Mehr oder die Fox???????????


----------



## LTB (28. November 2017)

http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...ost-15x110mm-tapered-black-9560177730130.html
330€ mit code:*RCZFOX


edit, warst schneller.

kaufen!*


----------



## Seppl- (28. November 2017)

Klar die Fox!!!


----------



## davidhellmann (28. November 2017)

LTB schrieb:


> http://www.rczbikeshop.fr/fr/fox-ra...ost-15x110mm-tapered-black-9560177730130.html
> 330€ mit code:*RCZFOX
> 
> 
> ...



Hm ich bin nach wie vor nicht sicher  muss ich noch was an dem Teil dann machen oder einfach fahren? man ey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (28. November 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Klar die Fox!!!



Was habt ihr nur alle gegen die Pike


----------



## LTB (28. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hm ich bin nach wie vor nicht sicher  muss ich noch was an dem Teil dann machen oder einfach fahren? man ey


fahren. habe die 150mm non boost...und sie funkltioniert einfach


----------



## Seppl- (28. November 2017)

Fahren! Was n los ey!

Hab noch 2 Tokens da falls de brauchst! 

Würde ich der Pike vorziehen die Fox! Mir gefällt meine gut ;-)


----------



## davidhellmann (28. November 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Fahren! Was n los ey!
> 
> Hab noch 2 Tokens da falls de brauchst!
> 
> Würde ich der Pike vorziehen die Fox! Mir gefällt meine gut ;-)


Du hast ja auch die mit dem Kashima 

Tokens, hmmm ja komm ich vielleicht drauf zurück. Dann bestell ich mal. Raus mit der Kohle


----------



## MrBrightside (28. November 2017)

Fox!
Tokens waren bei mir dabei.
Fahren und gut.


----------



## Seppl- (28. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch die mit dem Kashima
> 
> Tokens, hmmm ja komm ich vielleicht drauf zurück. Dann bestell ich mal. Raus mit der Kohle



Gut so! Ja ich hab die kackschima, die schwarze is aber doch a total nett! 

Entscheidungen müssen getroffen werden! Haben doch keine 150 Seiten Zeit ;-)


----------



## LTB (28. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Tokens, hmmm ja komm ich vielleicht drauf zurück. Dann bestell ich mal. Raus mit der Kohle


 bei mir waren welche dabei

so schaut das Ding dann in echt aus
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2198001?in=set


----------



## davidhellmann (28. November 2017)

boom!


----------



## Nico Laus (28. November 2017)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1041544-rock-shox-pike-rc-solo-air-150mm-27-5-federgabel
+
https://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/awk/
+
Service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (28. November 2017)

Budget: 2500,-
=======================
Laufräder: 395,-
Sattel: 25,-
Gabel: 338,-
-----------------------------------------
Summe: 758,-
-----------------------------------------
Budget: 1742,-
=======================

Wird eng 
Aber 300 gespart!


----------



## Seppl- (28. November 2017)

Blaue versteller gleich runter, ab zu mad-line und eloxieren lassen dann sieht das gut aus  vll raw ? Vll schwarz ? [emoji16][emoji95]


----------



## davidhellmann (28. November 2017)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1041544-rock-shox-pike-rc-solo-air-150mm-27-5-federgabel
> +
> https://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/awk/
> +
> Service


kein boost


----------



## davidhellmann (28. November 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Blaue versteller gleich runter, ab zu mad-line und eloxieren lassen dann sieht das gut aus  vll raw ? Vll schwarz ? [emoji16][emoji95]



hm zu wem? 



Nico Laus schrieb:


> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1041544-rock-shox-pike-rc-solo-air-150mm-27-5-federgabel
> +
> https://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/awk/
> +
> Service



Ach ja, das AWK? Geht das auch für FOX? ABer ich glaub so pingelig bin ich eh nicht. Mal schauen.


----------



## Nico Laus (28. November 2017)

falsche Laufräder gekauft


----------



## BrotherMo (28. November 2017)

Für den Preis die Fox....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (28. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> hm zu wem?
> 
> 
> 
> Ach ja, das AWK? Geht das auch für FOX? ABer ich glaub so pingelig bin ich eh nicht. Mal schauen.




Erst mal fahren!

Zu @Mad-Line ;-)


----------



## MrBrightside (28. November 2017)

Passt alles. Die Fox sieht so wie sie ist richtig gut aus. Die blauen Hebelchen sind sexy.

Den Fox-Preis sieht man an der Verarbeitung und Haptik mMn schon. Ist wie bei Apple. Sind kleine Kunstwerke für mich. Macht richtig Spaß anzuschauen!


----------



## davidhellmann (28. November 2017)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> falsche Laufräder gekauft



Ne, schicke Hopes. Ich wollte auch mal den neuen Scheiß haben 



Seppl- schrieb:


> Erst mal fahren!
> 
> Zu @Mad-Line ;-)


Sind dann meine 300,- Wieder weg?  Ich melde mich mal falls die Gabel kommt. Geht eh nach DE und das dauert alles bissl bis ich die habe 

ok dann hab ich fast alles. Warum gibts keine HR2 mit Skinwall, ts!
Oder HR2 + Minion SS?

hmm


----------



## Nico Laus (28. November 2017)

un i hams gedacht geht um pervormäms so vong leistung her lol


----------



## MrBrightside (28. November 2017)

Bin nicht so der Reifenspezialist...

Evtl. Nobby Nics als Skinwall


----------



## davidhellmann (28. November 2017)

Einmal Maxxis immer Maxxis 
Ja muss mal schauen was es noch so gibt. 
Vielleicht auch einfach schwarz, ist wohl einfacher.


----------



## BrotherMo (28. November 2017)

Ardent gibt es doch als SW....... Ob der allerdings dem Ranger gerecht wird musst du entscheiden....


----------



## MrBrightside (28. November 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Ardent gibt es doch als SW....... Ob der allerdings dem Ranger gerecht wird musst du entscheiden....


Ne, glaub nur in 29".

DHF gibt's.


----------



## DAKAY (28. November 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Blaue versteller gleich runter, ab zu mad-line und eloxieren lassen dann sieht das gut aus  vll raw ? Vll schwarz ?


Schwarze verstellet machen die Gabel optisch sooo viel geiler


----------



## Seppl- (28. November 2017)

Aber ich moch halt a kee blau ey... doch des muss jeder halt selbst wiss! Oder mer glaubt dem Rudel ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lahnbiker (28. November 2017)

puh, wie gut, dass man über Geschmäcker streiten könnt...mir könnt dezente blaue Akzente am dunklen raw Rahmen schon gefalle... blaue Naben, blaues Kettenblatt oder Pedale, blaue Hope Bremsen oder Bremsdeckel...

...aber der David hat sich ja auf silber festgelegt! Passt!


----------



## davidhellmann (28. November 2017)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> puh, wie gut, dass man über Geschmäcker streiten könnt...mir könnt dezente blaue Akzente am dunklen raw Rahmen schon gefalle... blaue Naben, blaues Kettenblatt oder Pedale, blaue Hope Bremsen oder Bremsdeckel...
> 
> ...aber der David hat sich ja auf silber festgelegt! Passt!



Blau war mein anderer Gedanke, finde ich weit ansprechender als Orange und co.


----------



## davidhellmann (29. November 2017)

Budget: 2500,-
=======================
Laufräder: 395,-
Sattel: 25,-
Gabel: 338,-
Rahmen: 1.150,-
Headset: 73,-
Crank: 210,-
BB: 84,- 
Chainring: 47,- 
-----------------------------------------
Summe: 2322,-
-----------------------------------------
Budget: 178,-
=======================

Ups


----------



## MrBrightside (29. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Budget: 2500,-
> =======================
> Laufräder: 395,-
> Sattel: 25,-
> ...


Singlespeed und brakeless geplant als alter BMXer?


----------



## davidhellmann (29. November 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Singlespeed und brakeless geplant als alter BMXer?



Ja werd jetzt erstmal nichts mehr kaufen Das andere dann im Februar oder so. Schau mer mal.


----------



## MrBrightside (29. November 2017)

Für mich ist die bisherige Auswahl an Teilen und Farben perfekt.
Würd ich ziemlich genauso machen.

Hope-Kurbel und die 34 sind besonders geil an dem schicken Stahlgeröhr.


----------



## DAKAY (29. November 2017)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> puh, wie gut, dass man über Geschmäcker streiten könnt...mir könnt dezente blaue Akzente am dunklen raw Rahmen schon gefalle... blaue Naben, blaues Kettenblatt oder Pedale, blaue Hope Bremsen oder Bremsdeckel...


Das Wäre ja was ganz anderes und auch schick, aber wenn sonst gar kein Blau am rad ist fänd ich die Knöppe schwarz oder RAW geilo.


----------



## Seppl- (29. November 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Das Wäre ja was ganz anderes und auch schick, aber wenn sonst gar kein Blau am rad ist fänd ich die Knöppe schwarz oder RAW geilo.



Kumpel hat am Capra die 36 und die Teile raw, heiland sexy!


----------



## MrBrightside (29. November 2017)

In Rohrreinigerbad und evtl. polieren.

Das könnt ich mir schon gut vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (29. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Budget: 2500,-
> =======================
> Laufräder: 395,-
> Sattel: 25,-
> ...



ruck zuck geht das. der Rahmen haut aber auch rein genauso wie Kurbel und LRS...


----------



## BrotherMo (29. November 2017)

Für schöne Sachen gibt man doch in der Adventszeit gerne Geld aus...


----------



## Seppl- (29. November 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Für schöne Sachen gibt man doch in der Adventszeit gerne Geld aus...



Oh ja, der arme Postbote heute [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## davidhellmann (29. November 2017)

Wie läuft das bei RCZ? Das dauert jetzt alles ein bisschen oder was?


----------



## MrBrightside (29. November 2017)

Die 20 Werktage können sich schon mal bewahrheiten.
Ja dauert.


----------



## davidhellmann (29. November 2017)

Die müssen quasi erst schauen wo sie die für 300 herbekommen  Passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (29. November 2017)

Mit der Fox haste alles richtig gemacht 
Möchte mittlerweile nix anderes mehr fahren


----------



## davidhellmann (29. November 2017)

imun schrieb:


> Mit der Fox haste alles richtig gemacht
> Möchte mittlerweile nix anderes mehr fahren



na da will ich dir mal glauben. Aber wird schon passen. Is ja auch nur ne Gabel


----------



## imun (29. November 2017)

War nie richtig zufrieden da 110kg fahrfertig, doch die 34 Grip ist Mega, einmal eingestellt und passt immer


----------



## böser_wolf (29. November 2017)

Überall die gleichen Vögel 
Spiel ich halt auch mit 
Grüsse aus Thailand


----------



## Seppl- (29. November 2017)

@imkreisdreher


----------



## f_t_l (29. November 2017)

Uff, ich sehe es schon kommen:
Auch dieser *BTR-Ranger*-Thread wird wieder ins Uferlose wachsen und die Forensoftware zum Ächzen bringen...


----------



## davidhellmann (29. November 2017)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Uff, ich sehe es schon kommen:
> Auch dieser *BTR-Ranger*-Thread wird wieder ins Uferlose wachsen und die Forensoftware zum Ächzen bringen...



Muss ja genutzt werden. Leerlauf bringt hier keinem was!


----------



## Seppl- (29. November 2017)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Uff, ich sehe es schon kommen:
> Auch dieser *BTR-Ranger*-Thread wird wieder ins Uferlose wachsen und die Forensoftware zum Ächzen bringen...



Nanananananananana hör ich da ein Mimimi? 

Seit wann ufert hier irgendwas aus? Jeder Post war essentiell!


----------



## null-2wo (29. November 2017)

ach, auf seite 5 ist der rahmen schon bestellt...  (und das budget ausgeschöpft)


----------



## MrBrightside (29. November 2017)

Budget passt sich an...
hat noch Zeit zum wachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (29. November 2017)

Haha, ja mal schauen. Versuche dann mal günstig ne Schaltung zu bekommen.
War leider alles gute Angebote 
Laufräder komplett für nen guten Preis
Gabel…

wollte eigentlich nicht alles kaufen aber nun gut. 
Ich warte auf BTR wegen Bezahlung und Rückmeldung. Hab gefragt ob in zwei Teilen bezahlen geht.


----------



## f_t_l (29. November 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ich warte auf BTR wegen Bezahlung und Rückmeldung. Hab gefragt ob in *zwei Teilen bezahlen *geht.


Denke schon dass das möglich ist. Die Lieferung wird dann halt in 2 Pakete "*aufgeteilt*"...


----------



## imun (29. November 2017)

Portus schweißt ihn dann fertig


----------



## MichiP (30. November 2017)

bims au schom aufgewacht. vong schnelligkeit her


----------



## davidhellmann (30. November 2017)

Hm, es meldet sich keiner :/


----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2017)

Wer jetzt...?


----------



## davidhellmann (1. Dezember 2017)

Achso, BTR


----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2017)

Sind doch erst drei Tage, oda?


----------



## davidhellmann (1. Dezember 2017)

Erst? Naja passt schon. Bin halt ungedultig. Naja im Shop steht sie warten auf meine Zahlung aber ich will ja noch Teile dazu. Wird schon werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (1. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Bin halt ungedultig


das werden harte 12-14 wochen.


----------



## DAKAY (1. Dezember 2017)

null-2wo schrieb:


> das werden harte 12-14 wochen.



Für BTR oder uns?


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Dezember 2017)

Was meinst du wie wir uns fühlen, die seit Ewigkeiten auf den Verkauf von Seppls Stahlgeröhr warten?! Wäre ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk geworden...


----------



## Seppl- (1. Dezember 2017)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Was meinst du wie wir uns fühlen, die seit Ewigkeiten auf den Verkauf von Seppls Stahlgeröhr warten?! Wäre ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk geworden...



Ahhhhh <3


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Dezember 2017)

Sieh zu!


----------



## Seppl- (1. Dezember 2017)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Sieh zu!



Angebote bitte via Nachricht [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (1. Dezember 2017)

Hm: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1045787-marzocchi-cr-350  jetzt kommen die Gabeln 
Glaub schon die zweite die Woche


----------



## null-2wo (1. Dezember 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Für BTR oder uns?


für @davidhellmann in erster linie. der mampft wahrscheinlich schon auf den resten seiner fingernägel rum...


----------



## davidhellmann (1. Dezember 2017)

Mir würde die Mail von BTR schon reichen das alles klar geht und das ich Geld irgendwo hinschicken muss 
Ich will auf die Liste


----------



## themountain (1. Dezember 2017)

Das ist de oedeste Aufbauthread seit langem...


----------



## davidhellmann (1. Dezember 2017)

BERUHIGT EUCH! 
Sie wollen mein Geld doch. 

Ja, bisschen öde, stimmt schon. Weit über 1000,- Euro schon verballert und noch nichts in der Hand


----------



## davidhellmann (1. Dezember 2017)

@Seppl- Cable Routing sollte so passen na?


----------



## Seppl- (1. Dezember 2017)

Japs passt!


----------



## davidhellmann (1. Dezember 2017)

Wie sind die ONZA so? Einer Erfahrung?
https://www.instagram.com/p/BcATg_Yl4WU/


----------



## hardtails (1. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hm: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1045787-marzocchi-cr-350  jetzt kommen die Gabeln
> Glaub schon die zweite die Woche



die gab es  für 150 bei rcz
hab hier auch eine stehen


----------



## davidhellmann (1. Dezember 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> die gab es  für150 Netz rcz
> hab hier auch eine stehen



naja ich hab jetzt die fox und die hier gibts ja eh net als boost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (1. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Wie sind die ONZA so? Einer Erfahrung?
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BcATg_Yl4WU/



Ja: wenn es trocken ist sind sie okay und auf der leichter rollenden Seite des Spektrums. Sobald es nass wird sind sie totaler Mist.


----------



## der-gute (1. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hm: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1045787-marzocchi-cr-350  jetzt kommen die Gabeln
> Glaub schon die zweite die Woche





skwal83 schrieb:


> die gab es  für 150 bei rcz
> hab hier auch eine stehen



was hat das RCZ Angebot mit dieser Gabel aus einem Commençal zu tun?
Is auch ne komplett andere Farbe...


----------



## davidhellmann (1. Dezember 2017)

Caese schrieb:


> Ja: wenn es trocken ist sind sie okay und auf der leichter rollenden Seite des Spektrums. Sobald es nass wird sind sie totaler Mist.



OK, dann wohl eher nicht. Dann bleibt es wohl bei Maxxis.


----------



## hardtails (1. Dezember 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> was hat das RCZ Angebot mit dieser Gabel aus einem Commençal zu tun?
> Is auch ne komplett andere Farbe...


stimmt, rote Autos fahren auch viel schneller als anders farbige....


stell dir vor, das sollte nur eine Anmerkung sein. auf den Link hab ich z.B. gar nicht geklickt


----------



## davidhellmann (1. Dezember 2017)

Mist, ich glaub jetzt will ich auch noch Hope Pedalen… Hat ja schon was, wenn man nicht so nen Markenmix hat


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

Schau mir grad noch mal Vorbauten an…

DMR Defy 35mm: http://www.dmrbikes.com/Catalogue/Components/Stems/Defy35







DMR Defy 50mm: http://www.dmrbikes.com/Catalogue/Components/Stems/Defy50






Chromg BZA 35mm: http://www.chromagbikes.com/stems/bza-35





Hope AM 35mm: http://www.hopetech.com/product/35mm-diameter-stem/






Hm der DMR ist ganz nett. Ob 35mm oder 50mm bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Schau mir grad noch mal Vorbauten an…
> 
> DMR Defy 35mm: http://www.dmrbikes.com/Catalogue/Components/Stems/Defy35
> 
> ...


Mach dir die Bude nicht zu kurz! Hast ja schon L genommen! 

Mir gefällt der Chromag! Mag bei Hope die Laser streifen nicht! Wobei in der „Farbe“ gehts sogar!


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Mach dir die Bude nicht zu kurz! Hast ja schon L genommen!
> 
> Mir gefällt der Chromag! Mag bei Hope die Laser streifen nicht! Wobei in der „Farbe“ gehts sogar!



Ja Hope und Defy gibts beide in 50mm. Muss mal noch paar Fotos checken am Rad montiert. 
Am Ende ja glaub einfach nur ne optische Entscheidung





finde den Bereich recht schick


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2017)

Intend Grace wenn du mich fragst ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Intend Grace wenn du mich fragst ;-)



Gibts ja nicht in Silber, jeden Falls nicht offiziell, das es einen gibt weiß ich. Aber das ist halt gleich noch mal Preis x2 und ich kann keinen 40mm Riser reinpacken laut Beschreibung


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2017)

Wer will 40mm rise am Btr mit dem Stack fahren ? Haha ;-)


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Wer will 40mm rise am Btr mit dem Stack fahren ? Haha ;-)



keine spacer


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2017)

Hab ich auch nicht ;-) 

Aber gut muss natürlich jedem passen! Dennoch ist die Front schon recht hoch ;-)


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht ;-)
> 
> Aber gut muss natürlich jedem passen! Dennoch ist die Front schon recht hoch ;-)



Nicht? OK, hatte ich dann falsch in Erinnerung, hehe. 
Ja, Lenker hab ich ja eh noch nicht. Aber 160 fürn Vorbau ist mir glaub zu viel


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2017)

Hab die spacer doch weg und n 20mm Riser montiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

Ach stimmt, war mit der anderen Lenkstange


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

Aber der is ja auch nur 35mm lang


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

Lenker… Ich werf mal paar rein. Warum gibt es keine dezenten Lenker in schwarz? Überall 90% gefühlt voll mit Labels und kram…
Der hier ist ganz nett:
http://www.gamutusa.com/cillos-dh-handlebar/


----------



## hardtails (2. Dezember 2017)

z.B Spank Spike 
dicke logos die leicht abgehen


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> z.B Spank Spike
> dicke logos die leicht abgehen



Oh seh grad, den gibts auch in black black





Aber auch nicht billig. Aber kommt mal mit auf die Liste.
Gamut kenn ich gar nicht. Grad mal bissl suchen.


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Dezember 2017)

ähhhmm da wäre ich vorsichtig. Das dachte ich nämlich auch und habe jetzt Spank Felgen mit riesigen Decals, die gelasert sind und sich NICHT mit Aceton entfernen lassen.


----------



## fluck (2. Dezember 2017)

Falls du den DMR Vorbau nimmst. Du magst es ja einheitlich vong Herstellern her.

Hier paar DMR Pedale im amgebot (aus dem Schnäppchenjägerthread):
https://www.ribble.de/dmr-vault-ped...m_medium=Editorial+Content&utm_campaign=78888


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

Jede Marke muss mindestens zwei mal vorkommen  
Ja der DMR hat es mir irgendwie angetan. mal schauen.

Der Gamut eigentlich auch aber ich hab hier eigentlich alles in 35mm da wäre es ja gut das beizubehalten. Kann man immer mal tauschen.


----------



## hardtails (2. Dezember 2017)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> ähhhmm da wäre ich vorsichtig. Das dachte ich nämlich auch und habe jetzt Spank Felgen mit riesigen Decals, die gelasert sind und sich NICHT mit Aceton entfernen lassen.


beim lenker geht es, selbst gemacht
nagellackentferner 2minuten wischen und weg sind die logos


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Jede Marke muss mindestens zwei mal vorkommen
> Ja der DMR hat es mir irgendwie angetan. mal schauen.
> 
> Der Gamut eigentlich auch aber ich hab hier eigentlich alles in 35mm da wäre es ja gut das beizubehalten. Kann man immer mal tauschen.



Dmr steam only with deathgrip!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2017)

naben ?


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Dezember 2017)

Wenns ganz schwarz sein soll, gibt's doch auch den Acros Gothic oder der heißt.


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wenns ganz schwarz sein soll, gibt's doch auch den Acros Gothic oder der heißt.



Hm auch nicht schlecht. Optisch schön. Hätte zwar lieber nen 800mm aber 780 könnte ich sicher auch mit leben. Gewicht ist mir jetzt eher nicht so wichtig. Danke


----------



## null-2wo (2. Dezember 2017)

RF Atlas gibts doch in Stealth, oder?


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

null-2wo schrieb:


> RF Atlas gibts doch in Stealth, oder?



Steht weiter oben. Finde die ziemlich hässlich von der Biegung her. Hatte ihm am Capra und abgeschraubt.


----------



## imkreisdreher (2. Dezember 2017)

Den DMR Vorbau finde ich nicht schön, der schrägen Klemmung meines Answer DJ bin ich irgendwann überdrüssig geworden und habe einen Easton Havoc erstanden. Der Hope ist von der Form her, einer der schönsten und wie du schon sagtest, er ist Markenuniform (fahre ihn am Enduro).

@Seppl-, dein Chromag hat 25mm Rise, nur als Korrektur 

Bei der Vorbaulänge würde ich in keinem Fall mehr auf mehr als 35mm gehen.

Lenker ist doch der Syntace Vector Alu mit 20mm interessant, mehr Rise gibts nicht von Syntace, außer der Vector Carbon mit 35mm Rise.
Noch ein Tipp: Da du keinen Winkelsteuersatz fährst, gibt es keine Ausrede, den Stiffmaster nicht zu fahren, das gilt auch für @Seppl-


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Den DMR Vorbau finde ich nicht schön, der schrägen Klemmung meines Answer DJ bin ich irgendwann überdrüssig geworden und habe einen Easton Havoc erstanden. Der Hope ist von der Form her, einer der schönsten und wie du schon sagtest, er ist Markenuniform (fahre ihn am Enduro).
> 
> @Seppl-, dein Chromag hat 25mm Rise, nur als Korrektur
> 
> Noch ein Tipp: Da du keinen Winkelsteuersatz fährst, gibt es keine Ausrede, den Stiffmaster nicht zu fahren, das gilt auch für @Seppl-



Hups danke ;-)

Ja schon drüber nachgedacht!

#intendlove


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Den DMR Vorbau finde ich nicht schön, der schrägen Klemmung meines Answer DJ bin ich irgendwann überdrüssig geworden und habe einen Easton Havoc erstanden. Der Hope ist von der Form her, einer der schönsten und wie du schon sagtest, er ist Markenuniform (fahre ihn am Enduro).
> 
> @Seppl-, dein Chromag hat 25mm Rise, nur als Korrektur
> 
> ...



Der Easton Havoc sieht auch nicht schlecht aus 
Ja mit der Länge bin ich nicht sicher. BTR hat auch eher zum 50er geraten. Beim Capra wurde auch eher zum 50er geraten aber da fahr ich auch nen 35er inzwischen. Stimmt der Syntace ist ja eh sehr beliebt.

Gibbet den Intend in Silver? : )


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

OK Havoc gibbet nicht in silber. 
OK, denke aber Hope oder DMR wirds. Der Chromag ist auch nett aber zu teuer. Da würde ich eher nen Tune kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

Schon nett 
Steuersatz habsch jetzt ja schon den Hope.


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

Kann Renthal nicht einfach mal nen Stealth Bar raushauen in schwarz mit schwarz


----------



## imkreisdreher (2. Dezember 2017)

Den oberen Hope-Steuersatz kannst du doch völlig problemlos stornieren


----------



## davidhellmann (2. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Den oberen Hope-Steuersatz kannst du doch völlig problemlos stornieren



Ja schon aber das Budget  
Das kann man ja mal mit auf die Liste packen.
Ob ich die 30% allerdings merke ist die Frage.


----------



## null-2wo (2. Dezember 2017)

surly cheater bar 

#allestahlstangenwitzesindgemacht
#auchdiemitpolieren
#abernochnichtvonallen


----------



## Seppl- (2. Dezember 2017)

null-2wo schrieb:


> surly cheater bar
> 
> #allestahlstangenwitzesindgemacht
> #auchdiemitpolieren
> #abernochnichtvonallen



Hab ich noch eine ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## davidhellmann (3. Dezember 2017)

BikeCad + Photoshop 
So, jetzt reicht es aber.


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Dezember 2017)

Den Renthal-Lenker hast du am Capra?
Schau einfach wie er am BTR aussieht indem du ihn mal hinschraubst. Vielleicht gefällt es dir ja.

Genauso den Vorbau. Nimm erst mal was du schon hast vom Capra und teste die Länge.

Jetzt erst mal zurückhalten mit dem Kaufen auch wenn's schwer fällt wäre mein Tipp.


----------



## DAKAY (3. Dezember 2017)

Hier mal noch ne kleine Anregung zum Vorbauthema:









und noch n schönen Lenker:


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Den Renthal-Lenker hast du am Capra?
> Schau einfach wie er am BTR aussieht indem du ihn mal hinschraubst. Vielleicht gefällt es dir ja.
> 
> Genauso den Vorbau. Nimm erst mal was du schon hast vom Capra und teste die Länge.
> ...



Ja das mit dem
Capra Cockpit testen hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Hope 35mm und Renthal Bar is dran. 



 

Den Renthal würde ich blind kaufen die doch denke ich auch, das ein schwarzer diesmal deutlich besser wäre. Den Acros finde ih richtig schick muss ich sagen. Der ist grad in guter position 

Ja mit dem zurück halten ist nicht einfach. Aber wenn ich nen Schnäppchen sehe wirds wohl eh nicht klappen


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Dezember 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ne kleine Anregung zum Vorbauthema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt der Thomson ist auch nett. Muss ich mal die Maße checken.

Vorbau schau ich mir mal an.
Was ist der erste für einer?


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Dezember 2017)

Thomson ist in 31,8mm


----------



## DAKAY (3. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Thomson ist in 31,8mm


Das Stimbts


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Dezember 2017)

Hm der Thomson ist schon sehr schick. Mag die Sachen eh sehr. Nur könnt er bissl mehr rise haben. hm.


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Dezember 2017)

https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/09/0...s-aluminum-drop-bars-and-tees-up-dropper-2-0/

Scheint es aber noch nicht zu geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (3. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/09/0...s-aluminum-drop-bars-and-tees-up-dropper-2-0/
> 
> Scheint es aber noch nicht zu geben


Der Thomson 35mm klingt gut 
Zeit hast ja!


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Dezember 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hab die spacer doch weg und n 20mm Riser montiert!


Von der Ästhetik her würde ich wie beim Seppl eher 31,8mm nehmen.

Du kaufst ja eh alles neu.


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Dezember 2017)

Er ist ja schon schick von oben. Das sieht man ja auch immer


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Er ist ja schon schick von oben. Das sieht man ja auch immer
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 671537


Am Capra passt's sehr gut.
In Zukunft siehst du auf schlankes Stahlgeröhr. Da wär ne schlanke Lenkstange mMn stimmiger.

Das sollte 35mm sein:





Sieht auch gut aus


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Am Capra passt's sehr gut.
> In Zukunft siehst du auf schlankes Stahlgeröhr. Da wär ne schlanke Lenkstange mMn stimmiger.
> 
> Das sollte 35mm sein:
> ...



35? du meinst 31.8? 
Ja ich glaub ich muss schwarz kaufen. Ich checke jetzt noch mal die 31.8er lenker. Der Thomson taugt schon. Sollte es auch in 20mm Rise geben. Dann müsste ich fast den Thomson Vorbau nehmen in 40mm.


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> 35? du meinst 31.8?
> Ja ich glaub ich muss schwarz kaufen. Ich checke jetzt noch mal die 31.8er lenker. Der Thomson taugt schon. Sollte es auch in 20mm Rise geben. Dann müsste ich fast den Thomson Vorbau nehmen in 40mm.


Der auf dem Bild ist glaub ich 35mm und ich finde weniger besser.

Ich hab kein Bild mit 31,8mm vom BTR gefunden. Vielleicht macht ja hier irgendwer  eins...


Syntace in 8Grad:
https://www.hibike.de/syntace-vecto...EgHkSxYFNiB0RXf8dPxoClJkQAvD_BwE#var_33600673


----------



## Seppl- (3. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Der auf dem Bild ist glaub ich 35mm und ich finde weniger besser.
> 
> Ich hab kein Bild mit 31,8mm vom BTR gefunden. Vielleicht macht ja hier irgendwer  eins...



Muss ich was mach ? [emoji23]


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Dezember 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Muss ich was mach ? [emoji23]



Jetzt schon!


----------



## Seppl- (3. Dezember 2017)

Vong Licht her schlecht! LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (3. Dezember 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Muss ich was mach ? [emoji23]


Haha, bitte 


EDITH und ich sagen DANKE!


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Dezember 2017)

Auch geil. Frage ist schwarzer vorbau silberner Lenker oder wie geplant schwarzer lenker / silberner vorbau
https://www.hibike.at/reverse-base-lenker-31-8x790mm-pf8a42f3df26d8d5e40ce6594a5e7fa71 — Form taugt auf jeden Fall. Aber ok, Farbe Titan


----------



## Seppl- (3. Dezember 2017)




----------



## davidhellmann (3. Dezember 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Vong Licht her schlecht! LOL




und schief!!!


----------



## Seppl- (3. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> und schief!!!


hab grad was anneres im kopf ey, bin für heute raus, klingelt gleich  huiiii schwing schwing


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Dezember 2017)

OK, silber gibbet auch:





da kommen gleich noch nen bar ehm paar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (3. Dezember 2017)

Mal ne andere Frage:

Vorbaulänge und das daraus resultierende unterschiedliche Fahrgefühl spielen keine Rolle?

UpSweep/BackSweep spielen auch keine Rolle?


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Dezember 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> 
> Vorbaulänge und das daraus resultierende unterschiedliche Fahrgefühl spielen keine Rolle?
> 
> UpSweep/BackSweep spielen auch keine Rolle?


Backsweep 7*
Upsweep 5*
Breite 800mm
Rise mindestens 20mm
Vorbaulänge 35-50mm


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Dezember 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> 
> Vorbaulänge und das daraus resultierende unterschiedliche Fahrgefühl spielen keine Rolle?
> 
> UpSweep/BackSweep spielen auch keine Rolle?



Naja Lenker ist ja fast alles gleich mit den ° Zahlen. Und ob 4 oder 5 da bin ich jetzt nicht so empfindlich, nein. 
Bei der Vorbaulänge wird es schon ein kleines Stück interessanter. Wobei ich auch nicht denke das 1cm die Welt verändert


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Backsweep 7*
> Upsweep 5*
> Breite 800mm
> Rise mindestens 20mm
> Vorbaulänge 35-50mm




Das ist ganz gut zusammengefasst


----------



## davidhellmann (4. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> OK, silber gibbet auch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm überleg grad Silberner Lenker und Vorbau. Ist es zu viel? 

- Naben Silber
- Sattelklemme Silber
- Lenker Silber
- Vorbau Silber
- Kurbel Silber
- Pedalen Silber (vielleicht)

Aber der Reverse taugt mir ziemlich. 

Sollte es ein schwarzer Lenker werden dann wohl der in 30mm:
http://www.gamutusa.com/cillos-dh-handlebar/


----------



## MrBrightside (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich find's gut. Mal was anderes.


----------



## davidhellmann (4. Dezember 2017)

Was brauch ich für Bremsenadapter. Ich bin verwirrt 
Der Rahmen hat PM6 und ich will ne 180 Scheibe fahren

Die Gabel hat? Und ich will ne 203 Scheibe fahren


----------



## davidhellmann (4. Dezember 2017)

*HBMC für vorne?*
*HBML für hinten?*


----------



## Seppl- (4. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Was brauch ich für Bremsenadapter. Ich bin verwirrt
> Der Rahmen hat PM6 und ich will ne 180 Scheibe fahren
> 
> Die Gabel hat? Und ich will ne 203 Scheibe fahren



Einmal n +20 und einmal n +43

Vorne n Hope c und hinten dann der eins kleinere haha [emoji23]


----------



## davidhellmann (4. Dezember 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Einmal n +20 und einmal n +43
> 
> Vorne n Hope c und hinten dann der eins kleinere haha [emoji23]



Dann sollte das was ich geschrieben habe ja passen  läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrickscar (4. Dezember 2017)

Mir persönlich wärs etwas viel silber. Wahrsch. weil ich finde, dass, außer bei schwarz, Vorbau/Lenker in gleicher Farbe iwie zu viel gewollt is. Insgesamt wird das silbern an dem Rahmen sicher geil kommen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (4. Dezember 2017)

bei Berg-ab.de gibts grad den Production Privee Lenker für 40€, hattest du den nicht beliebäugelt?


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> bei Berg-ab.de gibts grad den Production Privee Lenker für 40€, hattest du den nicht beliebäugelt?



Kannte ich gar nicht aber ich denke ich werde auf schwarz gehen und den Garmut nehmen denke ich. 



patrickscar schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wärs etwas viel silber. Wahrsch. weil ich finde, dass, außer bei schwarz, Vorbau/Lenker in gleicher Farbe iwie zu viel gewollt is. Insgesamt wird das silbern an dem Rahmen sicher geil kommen.


Ja bin grad auch wieder eher bei schwarz. 

Am besten ich kaufe einfach mal


----------



## LTB (5. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Am besten ich kaufe einfach mal


Haben ist besser als das wie kriegen!


----------



## MrBrightside (5. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Kannte ich gar nicht aber ich denke ich werde auf schwarz gehen und den Garmut nehmen denke ich.
> 
> 
> Ja bin grad auch wieder eher bei schwarz.
> ...


Gute Wahl.

Dazu den hier:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...H_dm|pcrid|57477118042|pkw||pmt||prd|445062DE

Silber 40mm


----------



## Seppl- (5. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Schon nett
> Steuersatz habsch jetzt ja schon den Hope.


Stiffmaster kommt morgen  huiii das wird n feines Intend Cockpit


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Gute Wahl.
> 
> Dazu den hier:
> 
> ...



Muss mal schauen. Hope wäre halt nur konsequent. Bremsen werden wohl auch Hope werden. Da passt der Thomson eigentlich nicht so rein. Aber sonst taugt er mir auch ☺️


----------



## DAKAY (5. Dezember 2017)

Nimm die Bremsen mit Stahlflex, schon allein wegen der Optik zu dem ganzen Silber.


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. Dezember 2017)

Bei BC ist der Hope-Lenker schon gelistet!
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Carbon-Lenker-p59500/

Das was von Hope gerade ausreichend bremst, ist die V4, der Rest ist nicht zeitgemäß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki_d (5. Dezember 2017)

Stahl Aufbau -> Abo


----------



## MrBrightside (5. Dezember 2017)

Lieber den Gamut Alu-Lenker am Stahlrad.


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2017)

Einer nen guten Tipp wo ich die Hope Silber Stahlflex so unter 350 herbekomme? Kann im Bikemarkt keinen Vorschlag machen da ich in Ö lebe


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Bei BC ist der Hope-Lenker schon gelistet!
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Carbon-Lenker-p59500/
> 
> Das was von Hope gerade ausreichend bremst, ist die V4, der Rest ist nicht zeitgemäß.



Zu teuer. Alu reicht. Und finde die beiden Hörner nicht so schön.


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich mag Alulenker nicht, die fahren sich so hölzern, lieber ein steifes Cockpit durch den Stiffmaster und den nötigen Comfort über kontrollierten Lenkerflex. Deshalb mag ich den Syntace Vector Carbon.

Edit: 
Wie wärs mit der Magura Bremse Sport? Also vorne 4 und hinten 2 Kolben und den neuen Hebeln?​


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ich mag Alulenker nicht, die fahren sich so hölzern, lieber ein steifes Cockpit durch den Stiffmaster und den nötigen Comfort über kontrollierten Lenkerflex. Deshalb mag ich den Syntace Vector Carbon.



Bringt denn so ein Stiffmaster so viel? Halte ich mir mal im Hinterkopf auf jeden Fall. Wenn Carbon Lenker dann nen ENVE, die sind wirklich schön. Aber preislich eher erstmal zu viel des guten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (5. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Bringt denn so ein Stiffmaster so viel? Halte ich mir mal im Hinterkopf auf jeden Fall. Wenn Carbon Lenker dann nen ENVE, die sind wirklich schön. Aber preislich eher erstmal zu viel des guten.


Weil dir die Optik wichtiger ist als die Funktion oder hat das einen Grund? Der Syntace ist was Haltbarkeit und kontrollierten Flex angeht, immer noch die erste Wahl. Optisch hat er eine schöne Form und im Licht sieht man schön das UD-Carbon. Aber gut, der Gamut ist auch ein Lenker.


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Weil dir die Optik wichtiger ist als die Funktion oder hat das einen Grund? Der Syntace ist was Haltbarkeit und kontrollierten Flex angeht, immer noch die erste Wahl. Optisch hat er eine schöne Form und im Licht sieht man schön das UD-Carbon. Aber gut, der Gamut ist auch ein Lenker.



 Ach das war jetzt weniger gegen Carbon Lenker Allgemein. Ist eher ein Preisthema und da kostet Carbon halt mit ner 1 vorne dran. Den Syntace hab ich mir schon öfters angeschaut, hört man ja eigentlich auch nur gutes. 



imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ich mag Alulenker nicht, die fahren sich so hölzern, lieber ein steifes Cockpit durch den Stiffmaster und den nötigen Comfort über kontrollierten Lenkerflex. Deshalb mag ich den Syntace Vector Carbon.
> 
> Edit:
> Wie wärs mit der Magura Bremse Sport? Also vorne 4 und hinten 2 Kolben und den neuen Hebeln?​



Stimmt, Bremse ist auch ne Option. Wobei mein Kopf immer sagt, dass vier Kolben den härteren Druckpunkt haben. 
Ich versuch wohl ne silberne Hope zu bekommen für nen für mich vertretbaren Preis und wenn nicht ist wohl MT5 / Sport auf jeden Fall vorne dabei. Die Code vom Seppl wäre auch interessant wobei ich die Hebel nicht so mag. Mal schauen.


----------



## f_t_l (5. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ist eher ein Preisthema und da kostet Carbon halt mit ner 1 vorne dran.


Dann schau doch mal bei den asiatischen Produzenten. Da gibt es genug gut-und-günstig-Lieferanten für Carbon-Bauteile.
Ich würde sowieso  über einen genauen Aufbauplan und das Budget nachdenken.
Irgendwie wirkt das Projekt etwas unausgegoren und schwer reali$ierbar


----------



## MrBrightside (5. Dezember 2017)

Dass Alulenker sich hölzern fahren ist auch nicht jedermanns Empfinden.

Ein China-Carbon-Lenker kann durchaus mal zu steif sein.


----------



## LTB (5. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Einer nen guten Tipp wo ich die Hope Silber Stahlflex so unter 350 herbekomme? Kann im Bikemarkt keinen Vorschlag machen da ich in Ö lebe



https://www.mantel.com/de/hope-tech...zY2hlaWJlbmJyZW1zZW4mYnJhbmRbXT0yODEjc3RhcnQy
oder
https://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Scheibenbremse-Tech-3-E4-Set-schwarz


edit: sehe grad du willst die ja  in silber....


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2017)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Dann schau doch mal bei den asiatischen Produzenten. Da gibt es genug gut-und-günstig-Lieferanten für Carbon-Bauteile.
> Ich würde sowieso  über einen genauen Aufbauplan und das Budget nachdenken.
> Irgendwie wirkt das Projekt etwas unausgegoren und schwer reali$ierbar



Inwiefern? Die Sachen sind doch im Grunde fast alle Fix. Das meiste wird Hope werden aber ich werde mich nicht 100% festlegen. Wenn sich irgendwo mal ein Schnäppchen auftut werde ich nachdenken. 

Das Budget wird eh gerissen, das war aber wohl von vornherein klar das 2500,- nicht wirklich realistisch sind. Aber Wenn ich 3500,- schreibe käme ich auch drüber. Eher ne kleine Info an mich, dass ich hier und da auch mal nen Kompromiss eingehen muss 

Lenker / Vorbau gehts mir halt auch um die Optik. Ein Riser ist schön aber die Biegungen müssen auch schön sein. Das ist bei manchen so und bei anderen nicht so.


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. Dezember 2017)

LTB schrieb:


> https://www.mantel.com/de/hope-tech...zY2hlaWJlbmJyZW1zZW4mYnJhbmRbXT0yODEjc3RhcnQy
> oder
> https://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Scheibenbremse-Tech-3-E4-Set-schwarz
> 
> ...


Das ist die E4...
Die V4 hab ich jetzt bei hibike für 352€ gefunden, weniger wird glaub schwer, man könnte höchstens hoffen, dass es mal im Adventskalender bei Hibike Rabatt auf Hope-Teile gibt


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2017)

Stimmt, die haben immer recht gute Preise. Naja mal schauen. Vielleicht findet sich mal was im Bikemarkt


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Wobei mein Kopf immer sagt, dass vier Kolben den härteren Druckpunkt haben.


Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Sie bringen zwar mehr Bremskraft(-verstärkung), aber einen weicheren Druckpunkt.


----------



## LTB (5. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Das ist die E4...
> Die V4 hab ich jetzt bei hibike für 352€ gefunden, weniger wird glaub schwer, man könnte höchstens hoffen, dass es mal im Adventskalender bei Hibike Rabatt auf Hope-Teile gibt



Ging es nicht um die E4?  E...V...das kann man schon mal verwechseln  hoppla 

Formula Cura gibts doch auch in so nem polish glanz und soll ganz gut zupacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2017)

LTB schrieb:


> Ging es nicht um die E4?  E...V...das kann man schon mal verwechseln  hoppla
> 
> Formula Cura gibts doch auch in so nem polish glanz und soll ganz gut zupacken
> Anhang anzeigen 672237



Ne, die ist nicht schön 
Aber: https://www.bike-components.de/de/TRP/Quadiem-G-Spec-Scheibenbremse-p57101/





Ist preislich unter der Hope. Muss mal paar Reviews lesen zu dem teil. Find die recht schick. Wobei die Hope natürlich schicker ist.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Muss mal paar Reviews lesen zu dem Teil.


Fährt die nicht der Aaron Gwin im World Cup? Das ist bestimmt nix für dich.


----------



## null-2wo (5. Dezember 2017)

wenn der gwin die fährt, kann se ja nix dolles sein. die kann gar nicht beißen - so wie der immer angeballert kommt....


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Fährt die nicht der Aaron Gwin im World Cup? Das ist bestimmt nix für dich.





null-2wo schrieb:


> wenn der gwin die fährt, kann se ja nix dolles sein. die kann gar nicht beißen - so wie der immer angeballert kommt....



Na moment mal, der fährt die natürlich aber der bremst ja auch nicht


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich finde die TRP sogar sehr schön.


----------



## MrBrightside (5. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ne, die ist nicht schön
> Aber: https://www.bike-components.de/de/TRP/Quadiem-G-Spec-Scheibenbremse-p57101/
> 
> 
> ...


Die TRP kostet auch um die 400€.


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2017)

Jo, da war ja was  Verdammt, haha!


----------



## Nico Laus (5. Dezember 2017)

Da bims i gans deinem Meinug des isch 1nice bremse so vong silbrigkeit her. An m1 bike komt nur brutale powa vong mt5 ran auch vong Sorklosigkeit her dan bims i mir weniger am gedangn mache un kan 1fach bikn.


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2017)

Vorhin mal BTR geschrieben ob das Geld schon da ist. Er meinte nein. Hab am 1.12. via Paypal gezahlt. 
Normal ist Paypal doch immer sofort da? Wie hast du gezahlt @Seppl- ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (5. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Vorhin mal BTR geschrieben ob das Geld schon da ist. Er meinte nein. Hab am 1.12. via Paypal gezahlt.
> Normal ist Paypal doch immer sofort da? Wie hast du gezahlt @Seppl- ?


Meine Erfahrung bzgl. Paypal:
Geld wird sofort auf dem Paypal-Konto angezeigt.
Abheben dauert dann eine Weile.


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung bzgl. Paypal:
> Geld wird sofort auf dem Paypal-Konto angezeigt.
> Abheben dauert dann eine Weile.



Jo so kenn ich es auch. Wundert mich deswegen etwas.


----------



## Seppl- (5. Dezember 2017)

Kann sein das es da halt mal n Problem seitens Paypal gibt, sollte aber in deinem Konto bei der Transaktion stehen!


----------



## davidhellmann (5. Dezember 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Kann sein das es da halt mal n Problem seitens Paypal gibt, sollte aber in deinem Konto bei der Transaktion stehen!



Jojo bei mir steht es drin. naja wird schon werden.


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Dezember 2017)

Trp Bremse  nee 
Die fällt am btr ab 
Hope oder Trickstuff 
E4 reicht dick   
Wenn ich meinem Satz  E4 nicht so günstig  bekommen hätte 
Würde ich E4 vorne X2 hinten fahren 
Lang auch völlig


----------



## MrBrightside (6. Dezember 2017)

Die bunten Kolbendeckel für die Hope sind ja toll  
Silber mit schwarz ist bei dir super, kannst dann wenn dir irgendwann mal nach Farbe ist und du schon vergessen hast, was die Bremse gekostet hat, tauschen. Erst mal ein Jährchen so rumfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

Trickstuff, ja da muss ich aber vorher mit dem Hut hier rumgehen


----------



## LTB (6. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Trickstuff, ja da muss ich aber vorher mit dem Hut hier rumgehen


Nimmst mein Hut mit?


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

LTB schrieb:


> Nimmst mein Hut mit?



Gern  haha. Ist wirklich eine schöne Bremse aber das ist halt jenseits von gut und Böse der Preis  Also jetzt gar nicht das er nicht gerechtfertigt ist aber mein Kopf sagt, dass kannst du nicht machen


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

Laufräder sollten morgen kommen. Dann kann ich vielleicht endlich mal nen Bild posten


----------



## Milan0 (6. Dezember 2017)

Und warum wurde hier noch nie eine Shimano empfohlen?
Funktioniert bestens, besser als alle Maguras und Co in meinem Bekanntenkreis, und ist dazu auch noch sau billig. Die neue XT soll doch auch mit 4 Kolben kommen. 
Wobei ich auch eine SLX gegen eine ZEE getauscht habe und die erste ZEE, gebraucht, wieder verkauft habe, weil ich den Druckpunkt nicht so knackig hinbekommen habe. Die neue ZEE war dann aber genau so "schwammig". 

Von daher meine Empfehlung: XT M8000. Der Vorgänger hat sogar silberene Deckel


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

Naja XT von den neuen hab ich eher nichts so gutes gehört. Ich hatte mal 2Souls die alte Saint dran und das war bis jetzt der geilste Druckpunkt ever. Da hast de es richtig knallen gehört 

Stimmt, die neue XT soll vier Kolben bekommen. Aber ich will ja silber und da gibts nur die XTR. Aber ich will vier Kolben. 
Hope wäre schon geil. Aber mit Stahlflex so teuer. Frage ist halt obs das wirklich braucht mal abgesehen von der Optik.


----------



## Milan0 (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich fahre nur noch Shimano Bremsen. Was anders kommt mir nicht mehr ans Rad. Und die 2 Kolben sind extrem knackig vom Druckpunkt bei mir. Die ZEE ist aber auch nicht verkehrt. 
Stahlflex kann man Goodridge Leitungen nachkaufen. Kosten wohl 100€ für Vorne/Hinten. Aber jeder wie er will


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Dezember 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Und warum wurde hier noch nie eine Shimano empfohlen?


Weil es hier darum geht, ein geiles Bike aufzubauen!


----------



## Milan0 (6. Dezember 2017)

und dann quitschende, schleifende Magura Bremsen in den Raum stellen?

Gegen Hope oder Trickstuff sage ich ja nichts


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Weil es hier darum geht, ein geiles Bike aufzubauen!







Milan0 schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur noch Shimano Bremsen. Was anders kommt mir nicht mehr ans Rad. Und die 2 Kolben sind extrem knackig vom Druckpunkt bei mir. Die ZEE ist aber auch nicht verkehrt.
> Stahlflex kann man Goodridge Leitungen nachkaufen. Kosten wohl 100€ für Vorne/Hinten. Aber jeder wie er will



Zee hatte ich mal am Specialized aber da fand ich die Druckpunkte auch nicht sooo toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> und dann quitschende, schleifende Magura Bremsen in den Raum stellen?
> 
> Gegen Hope oder Trickstuff sage ich ja nichts



Meine MT5 schleicht nicht und macht auch keine Geräusche


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Dezember 2017)

Meine MT7 schleift nicht und quietscht auch nicht, verzögert super und fällt im Stealth-Mode (also weitgehend ohne Decals und Logos und anderen bunten Scheiß) nicht weiter auf. Dennoch würde ich sie für dieses Bike nicht empfehlen, weil zu wenig Blingbling. Hier wird doch aus Gründen über Hope und Trickstuff geredet. Da kann eine schwarze Plastik-Bremse nichts beitragen.


----------



## MrBrightside (6. Dezember 2017)

Wohl war: hier geht es auch drum den Look von aufwändig gefertigten Teilen zu zelebrieren. Großserie und aalglatt passt da nicht so. Fräßspuren im Metall dürfen's gern sein


----------



## DAKAY (6. Dezember 2017)

Stahlflex würde man wohl schon merken, vong Modulation her und so.


----------



## BommelMaster (6. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Bringt denn so ein Stiffmaster so viel? Halte ich mir mal im Hinterkopf auf jeden Fall. Wenn Carbon Lenker dann nen ENVE, die sind wirklich schön. Aber preislich eher erstmal zu viel des guten.



darf ich mal blöd antworten:

meine Messungen ergeben rund 30% weniger Flex bei gleicher Belastung am Schaft. ACHTUNG: Diese Messung ist mit "Hausmitteln" gemacht, und ich lege dafür meine Hand nicht ins Feuer. Eine andere Messung mit professionellen Mitteln ergab rund 5- 10% mehr Steifigkeit am Lenkerende (da wurde alles mitgemessen, also auch der Flex vom Lenker, somit ist die absolute Steifigkeitzunahme natürlich geringer).

Bisherige Subjektive Eindrücke sind von "hab ich jetzt auf dem Isartrail nichts gemerkt" bis zu "Alter, fühlt sich an wie eine Doppelbrücke".

Die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen. Ein Allheilmittel ist es nicht, aber es macht nicht nichts aus. 

Klar ist, umso mehr man wiegt, desto größer das subjektive Empfinden.
Umso höher die Aufbahöhe vom Steuersatz+Spacer, desto größer das subjektive Empfinden

Auch merkt man nichts, wenn man das Bike neu aufbaut. Dann hat man ja keinen Vergleich. Merken tut man es, wenn man sein Rad gut kennt und diese Komponente umbaut.

Hoffe das ist ok, wenn ich das hier schreibe!


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> darf ich mal blöd antworten:
> 
> meine Messungen ergeben rund 30% weniger Flex bei gleicher Belastung am Schaft. ACHTUNG: Diese Messung ist mit "Hausmitteln" gemacht, und ich lege dafür meine Hand nicht ins Feuer. Eine andere Messung mit professionellen Mitteln ergab rund 5- 10% mehr Steifigkeit am Lenkerende (da wurde alles mitgemessen, also auch der Flex vom Lenker, somit ist die absolute Steifigkeitzunahme natürlich geringer).
> 
> ...



Klar! 
Ja mal schauen. Aber dann wäre es ja wirklich interessant erstmal ohne zu fahren um den Vergleich dann zu spüren


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Aber dann wäre es ja wirklich interessant erstmal ohne zu fahren um den Vergleich dann zu spüren.


Oder machst es umgekehrt!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Dezember 2017)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Trp Bremse  nee
> Die fällt am btr ab
> Hope oder Trickstuff
> E4 reicht dick
> ...



Mit welchen Belägen fährst Du die denn? Finde Tech M4 und X2 nicht so besonders kräftig. Habe jetzt mal für vorne einen Trickstuff-Belag (bzw. einen Satz Beläge ) mitbestellt. Hoffe, dass die etwas mehr Bremskraft bringen.



davidhellmann schrieb:


> Naja XT von den neuen hab ich eher nichts so gutes gehört. Ich hatte mal 2Souls die alte Saint dran und das war bis jetzt der geilste Druckpunkt ever. Da hast de es richtig knallen gehört
> 
> Stimmt, die neue XT soll vier Kolben bekommen. Aber ich will ja silber und da gibts nur die XTR. Aber ich will vier Kolben.
> Hope wäre schon geil. Aber mit Stahlflex so teuer. Frage ist halt obs das wirklich braucht mal abgesehen von der Optik.



Technisch bringt doch Stahlflex nichts außer Mehrgewicht. Aus funktionellen Gründen würde ich das nicht verbauen, sondern allenfalls, wenn die Optik besser passt.

Hier ist übrigens eine V4 im Bikemarkt, zwar mit den Tech - Hebeln, aber immerhin: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1045889-hope-tech-v4
Null Beiträge und Null Bewertungen schreckt natürlich schon ab, aber vielleicht bist Du ja nicht so krankhaft misstrauisch wie ich...

Ist der Vorbau jetzt schon als Hope gesetzt? Dann bitte in silber, da fallen die massiven Laserlogos nicht so auf. Fahre ich so am Skandalrad: 


Inzwischen allerdings mit nem silbernen Riser. Bei der Stütze musste ich bei den Amis zugreifen, weil die Briten um's Verrecken keine silberne herstellen wollten (über USE breiten wir den Mantel des Schweigens: Nie wieder!). Aber da wirst Du ja eh eine verstellbare nehmen.


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Dezember 2017)

Meine E4 mit orginal Hope 
Meine Mix M4/X2 mit trickstuff 
Mir reicht die Leistung 
Aber das sind auch immer persönliche Vorlieben


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

Hab dem mal 300,- um die Ohren gehauen 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...ro-bremsen-komplettset-mit-stahlflexleitungen

mal schauen was er sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (6. Dezember 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


>


Nice!  


> Bei der Stütze musste ich bei den Amis zugreifen, weil die Briten um's Verrecken keine silberne herstellen wollten.


Aber wenn wir gerade bei silbernen Stützen sind: Ich suche noch eine in 31,6 mit Setback. Hat jemand 'nen Tip? (@davidhellmann - Sorry, dass ich da jetzt einfach deinen Thread gekapert habe.)


----------



## Seppl- (6. Dezember 2017)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> darf ich mal blöd antworten:
> 
> meine Messungen ergeben rund 30% weniger Flex bei gleicher Belastung am Schaft. ACHTUNG: Diese Messung ist mit "Hausmitteln" gemacht, und ich lege dafür meine Hand nicht ins Feuer. Eine andere Messung mit professionellen Mitteln ergab rund 5- 10% mehr Steifigkeit am Lenkerende (da wurde alles mitgemessen, also auch der Flex vom Lenker, somit ist die absolute Steifigkeitzunahme natürlich geringer).
> 
> ...



Bin schon sehr gespannt! <3


----------



## LTB (6. Dezember 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Funktioniert bestens, besser als alle Maguras und Co in meinem Bekanntenkreis



Halte ich gewagt die Aussage. Bremsen sind wie Religion, 10 leute 12 meinungen.
Ich fahre MT5 am Enduro Fully und Zee am AM/EN Hardtail. Finde beide bremsen Top.



davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hope wäre schon geil. Aber mit Stahlflex so teuer.



Ich hoffe Stahlflex nur wegen der Optik, der Rest ist mehr Marketing als Funktion.



DAKAY schrieb:


> Stahlflex würde man wohl schon merken, vong Modulation her und so.


Ist das so? Ich habe bisher nur gegenteiliges gelesen.



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Technisch bringt doch Stahlflex nichts außer Mehrgewicht. Aus funktionellen Gründen würde ich das nicht verbauen, sondern allenfalls, wenn die Optik besser passt.



So habe ich es auch in Erinnerung


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Nice!  Aber OT.
> 
> Aber wenn wir gerade bei silbernen Stützen sind: Ich suche noch eine in 31,6 mit Setback. Hat jemand 'nen Tip? (@davidhellmann - Sorry, dass ich da jetzt einfach deinen Thread gekapert habe.)



Passt schon : D Thomson. Immer Thomson


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

OK, ohne Stahlflex ist Hope ja schon wieder OK


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Dezember 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Nice!  Aber OT.


Ups, ich wusste nicht, dass der Thread hier genauso straff und zielgerichtet geführt wird wie der erste BTR-Aufbauthread mit äußerst strengem Ersteller. 

Silbern und Setback: Thomson mit hässlichem Knick. Ritchey Classic Two Bolt (naja). Deda RS 01 vielleicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

Hier gibt es keine Regeln


----------



## DAKAY (6. Dezember 2017)

Nochmal Stahlflex vs Kunststoff, ich empfinde die Bremsen mit Stahlflex etwas besser. Ist aber schwierig da ein direktvergleich entweder mit 2 unterschiedlichen Bremsen an verschiedenen Rädern mit verschiedenen Scheiben, oder nach Umbau und neu entlüften stattgefunden hatte. 

Ich fahre wegen dem geringeren Gewicht an 2 Rädern E4 mit Kunststoffleitungen und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Beläge von uberbike sollen sehr gut sein habe ich einen Satz zuhause liegen welche ich noch nicht getestet habe, da die Originale noch nicht runter sind und für mich auch sehr gut funktionieren.

Edit sagt, ich bremse wohl zu wenig.


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Dezember 2017)

Vor 10-15 Jahren war Stahlflex ein Muss heute sind die Kunststoff Leitungen auf dem gleichen Niveau


----------



## null-2wo (6. Dezember 2017)

hope oder trickstuff, is eigentlich fast wurscht. beides geil... ich fahr nur shimpanso, verlässlich und billig. hilft hier bloß nicht weiter


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hab dem mal 300,- um die Ohren gehauen
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...ro-bremsen-komplettset-mit-stahlflexleitungen
> 
> mal schauen was er sagt


Ähm Nein


----------



## DAKAY (6. Dezember 2017)

null-2wo schrieb:


> hilft hier bloß nicht weiter



#dasismeinpartgrmpf
#storyofmylife


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Dezember 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ups, ich wusste nicht, dass der Thread hier genauso straff und zielgerichtet geführt wird wie der erste BTR-Aufbauthread mit äußerst strengem Ersteller.


War nur Spaß. Hab's doch auch schon wieder geändert. 



> Silbern und Setback (...)


Ja, der Knick der Thomson gefällt mir auch nicht so richtig. Ritchey Classic wäre fast okay (soll an ein Bike von 1993), aber die gelaserten Logos sind gar nicht so classic. Bei der Deda lassen sich die Decals wahrscheinlich entfernen, insofern wäre die vielleicht eine heiße Kandidatin.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Dezember 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> War nur Spaß. Hab's doch auch schon wieder geändert.
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte ich doch verstanden! Wollte nur mal schauen, ob Seppl sich aus der Reserve locken lässt.


----------



## Seppl- (6. Dezember 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hatte ich doch verstanden! Wollte nur mal schauen, ob Seppl sich aus der Reserve locken lässt.


Der Seppl hat grad anderes im Kopf ey, ich sag euch <3


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Dezember 2017)

Da isser ja. 
Stress?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (6. Dezember 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Da isser ja.
> Stress?


Öh ja naja das gelegentlich auch ;-) 

aber ja nein vielleicht, ich les scho noch mit aber hab net so viel Muse zum schreibseln, da jemand in meinem Kopf schwirrt und es schwierig ist sich auf was anderes zu Konzentrieren bzw sinnvolles von mir zu geben... Somit lass ich es vermehrt sein haha  
Ihr habt das ja gut im Griff! 

#pfühle
#hirnherzranzen
#thebaboonshowmorgen


----------



## imkreisdreher (6. Dezember 2017)

Stahlflex ist mechanisch belastbarer: Ich hatte mal die Kunststoffleitung an der V4 und danach Stahlflex (keine Änderung weiterer Parameter, also gut vergleichbar). Der Druckpunkt ist so gut wie identisch. Vorteil ist aber, sie knickt nicht so schnell ab, denn die Hope-Kunststoff tut das gerne, wie ich erfahren musste.

Bremskraft ist offenbar Geschmackssache oder auch Gewöhnung, ich möchte jedenfalls am Enduro ungern weniger. 

Gebrauchtpreise für die V4 mit Tech3 liegen so bei 280€ etwa (Beobachtung).

Silberner Hope-Vorbau und schwarzer Lenker sieht mit dem Kontrast bestimmt gut aus. Ich möchte bei meinem neuen Baby (Bottlerocket) einen schwarzen Lenker montieren (jetzt silbern), damit nicht vom Rahmen abgelenkt wird, Sattelstütze genauso.


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

OK, ich such mir ne Hope mit Kunstoff in silber. !


----------



## Seppl- (6. Dezember 2017)

Mach doch net so n geschiss und nimm die Code einfach! Ich bin ja schon am überlegen fürs BTR haha  is schon ne fette Bremse!


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Mach doch net so n geschiss und nimm die Code einfach! Ich bin ja schon am überlegen fürs BTR haha  is schon ne fette Bremse!



Ah ich glaub die Hebel taugen mir nicht. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin. Die Hope hatte ich schon so oft überlegt… Irgendwann wirds auch mal zeit


----------



## Seppl- (6. Dezember 2017)

Hajo was muss das muss ;-) ne kleine Entscheidungshilfe?


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

Ach lass mich. Ich glaub ich bestell einfach bei Bike-Components nen großes Paket mit dem Rest und mach Ratenzahlung auf 6 Monate. dann hab ich alles und leg mich zurück und warte auf Metal aus UK


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1048256-tr-ckstuff-direttissima

Lässt sich doch sicher auf 320 runterdrücken


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2017)

"davidhellmann.com verwendet ein ungültiges Sicherheitszertifikat."

Fand' ich grad' lustig irgendwie.


Btt, hier die Hope V4 für 160,- Euro/Stück, allerdings in schwarz:

https://www.ribble.de/hope-tech3-v4...1wIV8TLTCh30owSuEAQYASABEgJCh_D_BwE#pid=39113


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/hope-tech-3-v4-scheibenbremse-silber Bisher das günstigste. Hm ich will näher an die 300 ran


----------



## imkreisdreher (6. Dezember 2017)

Die V4 gibt es doch gar nicht silbern, oder?

Edit: Ah doch, sehr geil! Also dann, hopp!


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2017)

Eben, auf geht's !


----------



## Milan0 (6. Dezember 2017)




----------



## böser_wolf (6. Dezember 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Mach doch net so n geschiss und nimm die Code einfach! Ich bin ja schon am überlegen fürs BTR haha  is schon ne fette Bremse!


Bist besoffen? ?
Die Hormone vernebeln dir das Hirn
#Matsch Birne
#blutwirdwoanderrsgebraucht

Ich seh halt den Vorteil von Hope da das du die ewig fahren kannst auch nach 10 Jahren Ersatzteile bekommst 
Ist halt nicht so ein wegwerf Produkt wie Avid


----------



## Seppl- (6. Dezember 2017)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Bist besoffen? ?
> Die Hormone vernebeln dir das Hirn
> #Matsch Birne
> #blutwirdwoanderrsgebraucht



Kümmere dich ma um dein Urlaub, bei mir is der Zug scho abgfahrn! Morgen Vollgas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Dezember 2017)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Ich seh halt den Vorteil von Hope da das du die ewig fahren kannst auch nach 10 Jahren Ersatzteile bekommst
> Ist halt nicht so ein wegwerf Produkt wie Avid


Gut, dass Du das Argument in DIESEM Ranger-Aufbauthread bringst...


----------



## DAKAY (6. Dezember 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Zug scho abgfahrn!


Meinten sie Hopfen und Malz verloren


----------



## Seppl- (6. Dezember 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Meinten sie Hopfen und Malz verloren



Das wird in diesem Leben nicht mehr passieren!

Ich freu mich ja scho wieder mit dem alten grummel Wolf in Würzburg fahren zu gehen mit anschließendem einkehrschwung in diesem wunderbarsten Biergarten am Main! <3 was ein Bier herrlich! 

Und ja der olle seppl is verknallt [emoji15][emoji85] Schwing schwing [emoji39][emoji95][emoji1591]


----------



## Tororosso (6. Dezember 2017)

Dann besser aufpassen. So ein Unterhaltstitel ist schnell ins Haus geflattert. Und schon ist keine Kohle für Räder mehr da.


----------



## Seppl- (6. Dezember 2017)

Tororosso schrieb:


> Dann besser aufpassen. So ein Unterhaltstitel ist schnell ins Haus geflattert. Und schon ist keine Kohle für Räder mehr da.



Sprichst aus Erfahrung oder ?

Ne ich weis schon wie das alles funktioniert, danke ;-)


----------



## Tororosso (6. Dezember 2017)

Das dachten schon viele. Anfang 20 funktioniert die Pille immer zuverlässig. Ab 30 hat die aber zumindest in meinem Bekanntenkreis eine ziemlich hohe Ausfallrate die man geradezu als exponentiell beschreiben kann.


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

So, Hope gekauft! Man konnte sich im Preis einiges. Silber. Stahlflex.


----------



## Seppl- (6. Dezember 2017)

Tororosso schrieb:


> Das dachten schon viele. Anfang 20 funktioniert die Pille immer zuverlässig. Ab 30 hat die aber zumindest in meinem Bekanntenkreis eine ziemlich hohe Ausfallrate die man geradezu als exponentiell beschreiben kann.



Wir schweifen ab, doch möchte ich noch kurz etwas ergänzen. Ich bin schon recht froh drüber, aufgewachsen zu sein wo Männlein und Weiblein in gleichem Maße Verantwortungen tragen, somit habe ich das Empfinden, Verhütung ist unisex! Die Pille ist das letzte und ich persönlich neige dazu eine hormonelle Veränderung eines Körpers durch eine Tablette gänzlich abzulehnen!

In meinem derzeitigen Stand des verknallt Seins, spielt diese Frage noch keine Rolle, ja es ist recht erfrischend nicht in der ersten Nacht im Bett gelandet zu sein! Ja der Druck nimmt beiderseitig zu, es bleibt spannend, wertvoll und der richtige Moment wird kommen, da bin ich mir sicher ;-)

Morgen is ja Konzert haha 

#overandout


----------



## null-2wo (6. Dezember 2017)

@Seppl-



 
#goethehatrecht
#notopicisofftopic


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Dezember 2017)

_*Really sorry - I just realised that you paid by PayPal not bank transfer! So the £700 arrived on 01/12/2017! Updated invoice attached, due when we start the build (I'll be in touch to let you know when).*_

OK, dann war meine sorge zwar unberechtigt aber ich zurecht etwas verwirrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f_t_l (6. Dezember 2017)

Es geht voran 




Mit so einem Stahlrad ist einiges möglich 



(Nur Spaß)


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Dezember 2017)

Baboon Show is fein
War auf dem Mission Ready  schon Fätt
Urlaub


 




Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Gut, dass Du das Argument in DIESEM Ranger-Aufbauthread bringst...


Naja einer Muss ja 
Ich mag einfach Dinge  die zu reparieren sind
Das ganze wegwerfen ist nicht meins 
Deswegen häng ich auch an meinen Rohloff 
Eine  kommt auch in mein geplantes Marino 
Auch der M4/X2 mix


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Dezember 2017)

Na endlich mal was in der Hand!!!


----------



## DerHackbart (7. Dezember 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> War nur Spaß. Hab's doch auch schon wieder geändert.
> 
> 
> Ja, der Knick der Thomson gefällt mir auch nicht so richtig. Ritchey Classic wäre fast okay (soll an ein Bike von 1993), aber die gelaserten Logos sind gar nicht so classic. Bei der Deda lassen sich die Decals wahrscheinlich entfernen, insofern wäre die vielleicht eine heiße Kandidatin.


Schau doch mal bei goldsprintshop.com

Da hats viel in silber mit Setback.

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Dezember 2017)

DerHackbart schrieb:


> Schau doch mal bei goldsprintshop.com
> Da hats viel in silber mit Setback.


Danke für den Tipp. Aber wenn man die Auswahl auf 31,6 mm Durchmesser beschränkt, bleibt nicht viel übrig. Die neutrale Kalloy (momentan nicht lieferbar) und die Ritchey, die es an anderer Stelle auch gibt. Schade.


----------



## Seppl- (7. Dezember 2017)

Hui da kam heute was <3


----------



## DAKAY (7. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Na endlich mal was in der Hand!!! Anhang anzeigen 672783


Die Logos scheinen aufgedruckt, richtig?


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. Dezember 2017)

Mir gefällt ja auch die Topcap ganz ausgezeichnet! Am liebsten mit Titanschraube...
Das ist aber nicht M6?

Edit: Habs rechertiert.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Dezember 2017)

@davidhellmann : ich fände übrigens Burgtec Teile auch sehr passend zu deinem Rahmen. Da gibts auch geile Lenker/Vorbauten, sowie Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (7. Dezember 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Die Logos scheinen aufgedruckt, richtig?



Ne, leider nicht. Zumindest kann man da nichts abpopeln


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Dezember 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @davidhellmann : ich fände übrigens Burgtec Teile auch sehr passend zu deinem Rahmen. Da gibts auch geile Lenker/Vorbauten, sowie Pedale.



kenn ich nicht. check ich dann mal.


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Dezember 2017)

Und jetzt bin ich grad am schwanken ob ich den Intend Vorbau nehme oder den Hope Es gibt noch einen in Raw. Aber ist halt preis x2 :/ Aasaasaaaa. Das Budget


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. Dezember 2017)

Faktor 2 ist zu viel, da geh doch auf den Hope, der hat schöne Frässpuren:


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Dezember 2017)

Ok x2 ist bissl übertrieben. Muss nachher mal zusammenrechnen was noch gebraucht wird.


----------



## imkreisdreher (8. Dezember 2017)

Beim Intend ist doch der Lenkerrise begrenzt auf 20mm, deshalb fällt der für dich eh raus, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (8. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Beim Intend ist doch der Lenkerrise begrenzt auf 20mm, deshalb fällt der für dich eh raus, oder nicht?



Ja das wäre ein Punkt. Aber könnte sicher auch mit nem 20er leben. aber da ich schon bei den bremsen gut draufgelegt hab


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ne, leider nicht. Zumindest kann man da nichts abpopeln


Wenn das gedruckt ist, lässt sich nix popeln, da hilft eventuell Aceton.


----------



## DAKAY (8. Dezember 2017)

Genau aceton o.ä. sollte funktionieren. 

Schwanke gerade zwischen hope LRS oder hope Hubs mit Ztr. Flow vom lightwolf. LW wäre auch x2, fühle mich aber sehr in diese Richtung gezogen. [emoji15]


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Dezember 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wenn das gedruckt ist, lässt sich nix popeln, da hilft eventuell Aceton.



Hm mal schauen wie es mich stört wenn es dann am Rad ist. 



DAKAY schrieb:


> Genau aceton o.ä. sollte funktionieren.
> 
> Schwanke gerade zwischen hope LRS oder hope Hubs mit Ztr. Flow vom lightwolf. LW wäre auch x2, fühle mich aber sehr in diese Richtung gezogen. [emoji15]



Ach die w35 sind geil. die altenwaren halt recht schmal von hope. Aber die ‍♂️ LW ist natürlich geil aber merk ich den Unterschied dann wirklich so krass?


----------



## imkreisdreher (8. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hm mal schauen wie es mich stört wenn es dann am Rad ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Ach die w35 sind geil. die altenwaren halt recht schmal von hope. Aber die ‍♂️ LW ist natürlich geil aber merk ich den Unterschied dann wirklich so krass?


Hope verbaut immer noch (für mich völlig unverständlich) Messingnippel und dicke Speichen, alles sehr schwer und nicht stabiler. Deshalb kam der Hope LRS nie in die Auswahl.

Edit: Bei den älteren, schmäleren war die Felge auch sehr weich.

Was wollt ihr denn mit Aceton bei einem gelaserten Schriftzug?


----------



## DAKAY (8. Dezember 2017)

Eben, Gewicht der rotierenden Masse ist mir sehr wichtig. Bin ja selbst eher n Fliegengewicht. 

#immadesbüdschehej

Edith: glaube ich habe mich jetzt fixiert. 

#Wolf
#Rudelundso
#gönnen


----------



## davidhellmann (9. Dezember 2017)

Das dauert noch.


----------



## DAKAY (9. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn mit Aceton bei einem gelaserten Schriftzug?


Jetzt erst gesehen.

Dachte auch immer die seien gelasert, bin sogar ziemlich sicher, dass der LRS vom Kumpel gelasert war.
Die neuen scheinen aber bedruckt. Auf dem Bild von @davidhellmann schaut es sogar 2Farbig aus.

#azetoni
#oderlassn?


----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 673467 Das dauert noch.



du solltest Bier schicken.
#dieerfharungzahltsichaus


----------



## davidhellmann (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich lass erstmal. Aber gedruckt dann ist das KRASS gedruckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (9. Dezember 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> du solltest Bier schicken.
> #dieerfharungzahltsichaus



 hahaha


----------



## Seppl- (9. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 673467 Das dauert noch.



Mach dich mal locker haha


----------



## davidhellmann (9. Dezember 2017)

(((((((((((((((( HAHA

naja kann ich mal bissl Geld beisammen halten.


----------



## Nico Laus (9. Dezember 2017)

Du brauchst noch ein stahlfully


----------



## davidhellmann (9. Dezember 2017)

Budget: 2500,-
=======================
Laufräder: 395,-
Sattel: 25,-
Gabel: 338,-
Rahmen: 1.150,-
Headset: 73,-
Crank: 210,-
BB: 84,-
Chainring: 47,-
Bremsen: 340,-
-----------------------------------------
Summe: 2662,-
-----------------------------------------
Budget: -162,-
=======================

Dü dümm…

Was fehlt noch:
GX Eagle: 260,-
Reifen: 80,- (HR2, Aggressor)
Lenker: 70,- (Gamut 30mm)
Vorbau: 90,- (wohl der Hope)
Griffe: 20,- (Renthal)
Adapter Schrauben Kleinzeug: 50,-
= 570,-

Naja, das geht ja noch. Mal schauen wo ich hier noch paar Euro sparen kann. Aber viel wird es wohl nicht werden.


----------



## davidhellmann (9. Dezember 2017)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Du brauchst noch ein stahlfully



Jo, wäre vielleicht ein Projekt für nächstes Jahr. Aber das muss ich dann beim Alex bestellen


----------



## Seppl- (9. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Jo, wäre vielleicht ein Projekt für nächstes Jahr. Aber das muss ich dann beim Alex bestellen



Und ich beim Joe  haha


----------



## MrBrightside (9. Dezember 2017)

Adrian (Swarf)


----------



## Seppl- (9. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Adrian (Swarf)



Die Alternative ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (9. Dezember 2017)

# Gamut Cillos Downhill Lenker 31.8x800mm 30mm Rise black (#55880022) 1 Stck. 66,45€
# Hope Head Doctor Aluminium Aheaddeckel mit Kralle silber eloxiert (#31840312) 1 Stck. 18,05 €
# Hope AM Vorbau 31.8x35mm 0° silber (#31844212) 1 Stck. 87,43 €
# Hope Bolzen Sattelklemme 34,9mm silber (#31840516) 1 Stck. 17,55 €
# Reverse Bremsscheibenschrauben M5x10mm (12Stk) black (#67340003) 1 Set 6,96 €
# Hope Adapter C für PM Bremse auf PM Gabel 203mm silber (#61843796) 1 Stck. 17,04 €
# Hope Adapter L für PM Bremse 160mm auf PM 180mm silber (#51844593) 1 Stck. 17,04 €
# Renthal Push On Griff 135mm Kevlar-grip transparent (#37500013) 1 Stck. 13,01 €

Yolo!


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. Dezember 2017)

Schau dir mal die Formula Bremsscheibenschrauben an, die sehen auch gut aus, finde ich.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Befestigungsschrauben-Stahl-fuer-Bremsscheibe-p10331/


----------



## davidhellmann (9. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Formula Bremsscheibenschrauben an, die sehen auch gut aus, finde ich.
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Befestigungsschrauben-Stahl-fuer-Bremsscheibe-p10331/



Hatte erst die goldenen im Warenkorb  haha
Ja die sind auch nicht schlecht. Wenn ich noch mal bei BC bestell kann ich mir da paar mit holen. Paar auf Ersatz schaden eh nicht.


----------



## davidhellmann (11. Dezember 2017)

Fangen wir doch mal an mit ein paar schickeren Fotos  Beide Laufräder nun endlich zuhause.


----------



## davidhellmann (12. Dezember 2017)

Noch nicht ganz bei mir aber fast. 
Bessere Fotos dann irgendwann. gabel könnte langsam mal kommen.


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2017)

Wenn Hope nur Mineralöl nutzen würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (13. Dezember 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wenn Hope nur Mineralöl nutzen würde...



Dachte ihr baut Hope und Co ran wegen BlingBling und geiles Bike und so ...
Eine Dot Bremse kommt mir NIE wieder ins Haus


----------



## davidhellmann (13. Dezember 2017)

Ja manchmal hat man halt keine Wahl :|


----------



## Seppl- (13. Dezember 2017)

Also ich Bremse gerne Hope <3 Vong feeling her! 






War herrlich heute, ein toller Boden! Halt brutal matschig! DD und MM gefallen mir derzeit echt gut!


----------



## davidhellmann (16. Dezember 2017)

Gabel…
Was könnte man denn so machen mit Tunen? Und wo macht es am meisten Sinn?
Würde die FOX dann wohl gleich von 130 auf 120mm umbauen lassen. 

OK, wenn die Gabel mal verschickt wird


----------



## Seppl- (16. Dezember 2017)

Von 130 auf 120, hast sonst nix zu tun ? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Gabel…
> Was könnte man denn so machen mit Tunen? Und wo macht es am meisten Sinn?
> Würde die FOX dann wohl gleich von 130 auf 120mm umbauen lassen.



So ein Quark, doch nicht noch weniger Federweg, dann lass besser 130mm.
Tuning gibts so einiges, aber dann hättest auch gleich eine Gabel mit fit4-Dämpfung nehmen können.
Ich bin mit MST sehr zufrieden und würde ich Fast immer vorziehen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Dezember 2017)

Hast du schon eine Kettenführung?
 bei bpp gibts ja richtig schöne, auch raw!


----------



## MrBrightside (17. Dezember 2017)

Zur Erinnerung:
https://m.pinkbike.com/news/fox-34-float-grip-review-2016.html

Gute Nacht


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Dezember 2017)

hm ach dann eben nicht 
Dann kauf ich halt was anderes. Pedalen…


----------



## MrBrightside (17. Dezember 2017)

Unerwarteter Geldsegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Dezember 2017)

Pedale... gutes Thema!
Hope f20 (zu wenig Grip, aber sehr haltbare Lagerung)
Oneup (viel Grip, sehr flach und bisher top zufrieden)
Race Face Atlas (viel Grip, hatte drei Paar, machen alle Probleme mit Spiel und Lagern)
DMR Vault (Lagerung ist nicht sehr haltbar, dafür günstig)
Gamut mit Stahlpins (flach und leicht, etwas kleine Standfläche, Alupins gegen Stahl austauschen)

P.S.: Falls du eine bpp Kettenführung suchst für 32 Zähne rund oder 30 oval, da hätte ich was im Bikemarkt...


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2017)

Pedale:
Nukeproof Horizon Sam Hill oder Burgtec MK4.


----------



## null-2wo (17. Dezember 2017)

NC17 Sudpin 4 mit Stahlnippeln.


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Unerwarteter Geldsegen?



Mein 16er Fuji verkauft


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Pedale... gutes Thema!
> Hope f20 (zu wenig Grip, aber sehr haltbare Lagerung)
> Oneup (viel Grip, sehr flach und bisher top zufrieden)
> Race Face Atlas (viel Grip, hatte drei Paar, machen alle Probleme mit Spiel und Lagern)
> ...



Die Atlas hab ich auch zwei mal. Finde ich auch nett. Spiel bisher noch keins aber das kommt dann sicher noch. 
Die Hope wäre optisch halt die Königslösung 

Oneup hab ich mir auch angeschaut. Gibts leider nur in grau und nicht silber. Aber sehen auch gut aus an sich. 
Denke eine der Beiden wird es wohl werden. Grip von der Hope schlecht oder nur nicht ganz so gut? 

Kettenführung. Ich hab ohne Aufnahme bestellt. Könnte ich sicher noch ändern denke ich. 
Wobei braucht es wirklich eine?


----------



## DAKAY (17. Dezember 2017)

Straightline Defacto schwer aber top
Hope bieten mir für AM genug Grip. Pedale können auch zu viel Grip haben. Ist elend wenn du den Fuss nimmer korrigieren kannst.
NC 17 Sudpin Pro hatte ich auch lange, günstig relativ leicht und ansonsten sehr unauffällig.
DMR sind auch top, hatte ich aber selbst noch nicht.


----------



## DAKAY (17. Dezember 2017)

Bei den Hope fällt mir nur immer mal auf dass ich einzelne Pins durch die Sohle spüre, abgerutscht oder so bin ich noch nie. Wie gesagt zu viel Grip mag ich auch nicht.


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Dezember 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Pedale:
> Nukeproof Horizon Sam Hill oder Burgtec MK4.



Hm, die Sam Hill würden sogar ganz gut ins Farbkonzept passen, mist! 
Sehen aber dick und klein aus aber kann auch täuschen. Aber wenn einer weiß wie Flat Pedals sein müssen, dann ja eigentlich Sam.
Schau ich mir gleich noch mal näher an!


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Dezember 2017)

Also Schaltung werde ich wohl auf 1x11 gehen denke ich. Dafür dann aber ne gebrauchte X01 schießen. Sehe für mich jetzt aktuell nicht den Vorteil an Eagle für mich. Lieber bissl an der eigenen Fitness arbeiten, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (17. Dezember 2017)

Gibts wohl so leider nicht zu kaufen  So sehen sie schon nett aus


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Dezember 2017)




----------



## MrBrightside (17. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Also Schaltung werde ich wohl auf 1x11 gehen denke ich. Dafür dann aber ne gebrauchte X01 schießen. Sehe für mich jetzt aktuell nicht den Vorteil an Eagle für mich. Lieber bissl an der eigenen Fitness arbeiten, hehe.


Das Teil taugt mir schon irgendwie:
11fach Kassette 9-46t

https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/TRS-Race-Kassette-11-fach-Modell-2018-p59475/


----------



## MrBrightside (17. Dezember 2017)

Deity TMac Pedal

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/1...ium=teaser&utm_campaign=news#Fazit_Deity_TMAC


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hm, die Sam Hill würden sogar ganz gut ins Farbkonzept passen, mist!
> Sehen aber dick und klein aus aber kann auch täuschen. Aber wenn einer weiß wie Flat Pedals sein müssen, dann ja eigentlich Sam.
> Schau ich mir gleich noch mal näher an!



Die sind richtig gut ! Und groß ! Sonst würden sie mir nicht taugen, Hope waren mir z.B. zu klein.
Ich kann meine mal messen.
Auf CRC stehen die Maße: 10 x 11 cm.


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Das Teil taugt mir schon irgendwie:
> 11fach Kassette 9-46t
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/TRS-Race-Kassette-11-fach-Modell-2018-p59475/



Hab jetzt ne neue X1 Gruppe mit X01 Trigger für 210 geschossen. Reicht. Die e13 hat einer hier und ich denke sowas wäre dann auch ne option. Glaub mit nem 52er wäre ich auch nicht glücklicher. So ganz leicht mag ich es dann auch nicht, dass nervt eher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (17. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Deity TMac Pedal
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/1...ium=teaser&utm_campaign=news#Fazit_Deity_TMAC



Hm ne, von oben geschraubte Pins will ich nicht


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Dezember 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die sind richtig gut ! Und groß ! Sonst würden sie mir nicht taugen, Hope waren mir z.B. zu klein.
> Ich kann meine mal messen.
> Auf CRC stehen die Maße: 10 x 11 cm.



OK, sehen dann wohl nur klein aus weil etwas klobiger als manch andere. Burgtec MK4 die haben mir es jetzt schon etwas angetan. Hab denen mal geschrieben ob man silber / rar bekommen kann.


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Dezember 2017)

Das Pedal von Oneup ist etwas größer als das Atlas/F20 (finde ich gut) und hat diese schön griffigen Pins des Atlas. Ich finde, im Gegensatz zu vorherigen Meinungen, man kann nicht genug Grip haben. Und wenn man dann doch mal nicht perfekt getroffen hat, dann hebt man kurz den Fuß. Im Sommer fahre ich eh Klickpedale...

Edit: Die Burgtec werden mit Sicherheit weniger Gripp bieten als Atlas/Oneup, da die Pins dicker sind. Habs kurz angeschaut, das käme für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage.


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Dezember 2017)

So, mal zusammenrechnen. 

Budget: 2500,-
=======================
Laufräder: 395,-
Sattel: 25,-
Gabel: 338,-
Rahmen: 1.150,-
Headset: 73,-
Crank: 210,-
BB: 84,-
Chainring: 47,-
Bremsen: 340,-
Schaltung: 210,-
Lenker: 67,-
Headset Kappe: 18,-
Vorbau: 87,
Sattelklemme: 18,-
Griffe: 13,-
Schrauben / Adapter: 41,-
-----------------------------------------
Summe: 3.116,-
-----------------------------------------
Budget: -616,-
=======================

Was fehlt noch: 
Reifen: 80,- (HR2, Aggressor)
Pedalen: 100,-

Geht ja halbwegs


----------



## DAKAY (17. Dezember 2017)

die Oneup würde ich auch gerne mal Testen, wo gibts die günstig?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich kenn nur die Burgtec MK1 bis MK3, die hatten alle top Grip.


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Dezember 2017)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2067457


----------



## berkel (17. Dezember 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Pedale... gutes Thema!
> Hope f20 (zu wenig Grip, aber sehr haltbare Lagerung)
> Oneup (viel Grip, sehr flach und bisher top zufrieden)
> Race Face Atlas (viel Grip, hatte drei Paar, machen alle Probleme mit Spiel und Lagern)
> ...


Und die Lagerung der Oneup hält?

Die Atlas hatte ich mir auch bestellt da schön groß/lang und leicht. Als ich sie dann in der Hand hatte habe ich sie wieder zurück geschickt da sie mir zu filigran erscheinen. Die würden bei mir vermutlich nicht lange überleben. Mit den dünnen Achsen/Lagern habe ich auch nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht (point1 Podium, super Standgefühl, aber wenig haltbare Lager.

Jetzt fahre ich wieder die Straitline DeFacto. Die sind auch nicht optimal (könnten länger und flacher sein und weniger wiegen), dafür aber praktisch unzerstörbar. Bin ein Paar davon jahrelang gefahren, sehen jetzt arg ramponiert aus da ich öfter mal an Felsen anschlage, aber laufen immer noch.


----------



## DAKAY (17. Dezember 2017)

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole

Defacto beschde

aba saggschwähr


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Dezember 2017)

berkel schrieb:


> Und die Lagerung der Oneup hält?
> 
> Die Atlas hatte ich mir auch bestellt da schön groß/lang und leicht. Als ich sie dann in der Hand hatte habe ich sie wieder zurück geschickt da sie mir zu filigran erscheinen. Die würden bei mir vermutlich nicht lange überleben. Mit den dünnen Achsen/Lagern habe ich auch nicht so gute Erfahrungen gemacht (point1 Podium, super Standgefühl, aber wenig haltbare Lager.
> 
> Jetzt fahre ich wieder die Straitline DeFacto. Die sind auch nicht optimal (könnten länger und flacher sein und weniger wiegen), dafür aber praktisch unzerstörbar. Bin ein Paar davon jahrelang gefahren, sehen jetzt arg ramponiert aus da ich öfter mal an Felsen anschlage, aber laufen immer noch.



Ja da bin ich ein Stück weit bei dir. Das hört man von den Hopes ja auch, dass die unkaputtbar sind. Und um den Markenmix gering zu halten spricht natürlich auch viel für die Hope.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (17. Dezember 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole
> 
> Defacto beschde
> 
> aba saggschwähr



Sind sicher gut aber gefallen mir optisch so gar nicht.


----------



## DAKAY (17. Dezember 2017)

Ja, sind designtechnisch nicht gerade up to date.
Aber die krassesten Trittbretter die ich kenne.


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2067457


Der Vergleich ist doch so einigermaßen für die Katz, da nicht Maßstabsgetreu.



berkel schrieb:


> Und die Lagerung der Oneup hält?
> 
> Die Atlas hatte ich mir auch bestellt da schön groß/lang und leicht. Als ich sie dann in der Hand hatte habe ich sie wieder zurück geschickt da sie mir zu filigran erscheinen. Die würden bei mir vermutlich nicht lange überleben.


Bislang taugen die, hab sie seit dem sie vorgestellt wurden, da hatte bc die noch nicht offiziell gelistet, nur intern. Sobald die lieferbar waren, wurden sie mir geschickt. Im Sommer fahre ich Klicks, deshalb haben die noch nicht so viele Kilometer gesammelt, ich werde dann berichten. Ich finde den Aufbau der Oneup mal klasse!


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2017)

Die twenty6 Predator sind auch riesengroß und haben fiesen Grip, leider sehr teuer, aber auch schön leicht und flach. Love‘em !


----------



## volki_d (19. Dezember 2017)

Hab an zwei Bikes die Reverse Black One und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Fahre sie aber noch nicht lange genug um wirklich was zur Haltbarkeit sagen zu können.

Für das nächste Projekt hab ich mir die VP Harrier zugelegt. Die wurden auch mal hier auf mtb-news getestet: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/01/03/test-vp-harrier-pedale/


----------



## Nico Laus (20. Dezember 2017)

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/detai...MIgYDp6Z6Z2AIVp5PtCh2UiQC3EAQYCiABEgLOQPD_BwE


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Dezember 2017)

Bei Crankbrothers halte ich mich an eine Regel...


----------



## michel77 (20. Dezember 2017)

...das war allerdings Ritchey


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Dezember 2017)

Nein, ich meine durchaus Crankbrothers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (21. Dezember 2017)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/detai...MIgYDp6Z6Z2AIVp5PtCh2UiQC3EAQYCiABEgLOQPD_BwE




Hatte ich mir auch angeschaut aber hm. Ich denke es werden die Hope


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Dezember 2017)

Gabel wurde verschickt
Schaltung kam auch schon bei nem Kollege an. 
Es wird!


----------



## BrotherMo (22. Dezember 2017)

Sind die DMR Vault jetzt endlich bestellt


----------



## DAKAY (22. Dezember 2017)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Sind die DMR Vault jetzt endlich bestellt


Bestellt schon lange, geschickt hast du sie mir aber noch nicht.


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Dezember 2017)

So ein paar bunte ehm schwarz weiße Bilder. Die Gabel hat rechts nen Lockout mit Bautenzug. Kann man die Kappe tauschen gegen eine normale?


----------



## zr0wrk (23. Dezember 2017)

Ein *Bautenzug*? Habe noch nie gehört, dass sich da was wechseln lässt. 

Aber abgesehen davon: Welche Kappe willst du wechseln? Willst du die Remote-Ansteuerung umbauen? Also auf einen Hebel an der Gabelkrone umbauen? Ja, das sollte gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (23. Dezember 2017)

Na das hier:


----------



## Seppl- (23. Dezember 2017)

Gugg halt ma darunter!


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Dezember 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Gugg halt ma darunter!


?


----------



## Seppl- (23. Dezember 2017)

Na das geht doch sicher ab ?


----------



## MichiP (23. Dezember 2017)

Bei den Rock Shox war es so das Du die vorgespannte Feder aushaken musst. Als Zug Ab Kappe uff und dann kommst Du an die Feder.

Feder aushacken und dann kannst Du ohne Zug fahren. Ein andere Kappe musste mal schauen wie das bei Fox aus sieht. Bei RS gab es so weit ich weiß auch andere Abdeckung.

Was zu klären wäre....ob das bei Fox auch so ist



Edit: hier noch mal als Thread   https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mc-einheit-fuer-revelation-rl.720844/


----------



## 2o83 (23. Dezember 2017)

https://www.foxracingshox.de/2617/service-set-2017-grip-p-s-topcap-interface-parts

Ersatzweise da die passende raussuchen:
https://www.foxracingshox.de/produkte/werkstatt?data=1


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Dezember 2017)

danke!


----------



## Milan0 (23. Dezember 2017)

Bei RS hat man diesen dämlichen Lockout aber auch gegen einen wesentlich besser Einstellbaren tauschen können.
Einfach nur Kappe tauschen hätte ich von einem BlingBling Bike jetzt aber nicht erwartet


----------



## davidhellmann (30. Dezember 2017)

Ist das doch ne fit4 und keine grip?


----------



## MrBrightside (30. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 680513
> 
> Ist das doch ne fit4 und keine grip?


Steht Performance Elite drauf? Kann schon sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (30. Dezember 2017)

Nur Performance glaube. hab se schon wieder eingepackt.


----------



## MrBrightside (30. Dezember 2017)

Steht oben Grip?


----------



## davidhellmann (30. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Steht oben Grip?



wo oben?


----------



## MrBrightside (30. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> wo oben?


Am Verstellhebel.


----------



## davidhellmann (30. Dezember 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Am Verstellhebel.



siehe seite vorher. da ist der grip remote drauf


----------



## MrBrightside (30. Dezember 2017)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> siehe seite vorher. da ist der grip remote drauf


Hast du goldene Standrohre?
Deine schwarz-weiß-Bilder verwirren.

Auf dem Bild auf dem der Remote drauf ist sind goldene Rohre.


----------



## davidhellmann (30. Dezember 2017)

aso ne alles schwarz. aber halt fit4 sticker


----------



## MrBrightside (30. Dezember 2017)

Werd erstmal nüchtern.


----------



## davidhellmann (30. Dezember 2017)

Bin ich, noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (30. Dezember 2017)

Also wenn auf dem blauen Hebel Grip steht, weißt du was du für ne Dämpfung hast.

Wenn du auf Fotos von fremden Gabeln verweist bringt das wenig.


----------



## Jones_D (30. Dezember 2017)

Einfach die 4stellige Custom ID der Gabel (Aufkleber an einem der Standrohre) hier eingeben (https://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike), dann solltest du gleich wissen was genau für eine Gabel es ist.


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Januar 2018)

Jones_D schrieb:


> Einfach die 4stellige Custom ID der Gabel (Aufkleber an einem der Standrohre) hier eingeben (https://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike), dann solltest du gleich wissen was genau für eine Gabel es ist.




*2017 Performance Series 34 FLOAT 27.5 130 FIT4 3POS REM*

Und was hab ich da jetzt?
Doch ne FIT4? Also ne Performance Elite quasi?
Oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Januar 2018)

https://www.bike24.at/p1183992.html den kann ich mir noch kaufen oder? brauch ich nur ne Anleitung wie ich das wechsle


----------



## davidhellmann (3. Januar 2018)

Budget: 2500,-
=======================
Laufräder: 395,-
Sattel: 25,-
Gabel: 338,-
Rahmen: 1.150,-
Headset: 73,-
Crank: 210,-
BB: 84,-
Chainring: 47,-
Bremsen: 340,-
Schaltung: 210,-
Lenker: 67,-
Headset Kappe: 18,-
Vorbau: 87,
Sattelklemme: 18,-
Griffe: 13,-
Schrauben / Adapter: 41,-
Reifen vorn: 55,41,-
Reifen hinten: 45,33,- 
Matchmaker: 16,08,-
3Pos Gabel: 25,16,-
Schläuche: 12,- 
-----------------------------------------
Summe: 3269,98,-
-----------------------------------------
Budget: -769,98,-
=======================

So, jetzt sollten wirklich nur noch Pedalen fehlen


----------



## MrBrightside (3. Januar 2018)

Fox verwirrt mich mit dem Sortiment...

Ich denk du hast den richtigen Hebel bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (3. Januar 2018)

Cooler Aufbau. 

Zur Gabel: das ist technisch gesehen eine 2016er Fox 34 Performance in einer 2017er Ausenhülle. Eigentlich reine OEM-Ware die für ein paar Bikehersteller produziert wurde, meines wissens nach. Ist aber gar nicht so schlecht, da mMn die Druckstufendämfung der Fit4 etwas besser arbeitet als bei der GRIP-Kartusche


----------



## davidhellmann (19. Januar 2018)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAALTER!
Scheiß Hope Felgen!
Scheiß Maxxis Reifen! 

Wollte heute mal Schläuche montieren damit das Tubelessband schön fest wird.
ABER DIE DINGER gingen ja mal überhaupt nicht leicht auf die Felge 

Ich glaub das Tubelessband hab ich hier und da zerstört. man man man
Morgen kommt noch nen großes Paket und dann fehlt nur noch die Lieferung aus England + Pedalen.
Aber das dauert noch nen Monat, meh.

Jetzt muss ich noch überlegen ob ich mir noch ne Moveloc kaufe oder die vom Capra wie geplant nehme und am Capra einfach ne fest rein mache… hmm


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Januar 2018)

Mit Maxxis und Hope W35  keine Probleme 
aber mit dem Bonetrager XR3 da hab ich gedacht ich muss die Flex nehmen


----------



## davidhellmann (19. Januar 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Mit Maxxis und Hope W35  keine Probleme
> aber mit dem Bonetrager XR3 da hab ich gedacht ich muss die Flex nehmen



Ne also irgendwie lief das gar nicht


----------



## der-gute (19. Januar 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich noch überlegen ob ich mir noch ne Moveloc kaufe oder die vom Capra wie geplant nehme und am Capra einfach ne fest rein mache… hmm



NIE WIEDER OHNE VARIOSTÜTZE

und wenn es nur fürs einfachere aufsteigen is 

Nimm ne zweite, wirste nicht bereuen.


----------



## hardtails (19. Januar 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Mit Maxxis und Hope W35  keine Probleme
> aber mit dem Bonetrager XR3 da hab ich gedacht ich muss die Flex nehmen




dann demontiere die mal nach einem Jahr fahren
Da musste wirklich die Flex nehmen um sie wieder runter zu bekommen.....


----------



## davidhellmann (19. Januar 2018)

Ich hab schon Metal Reifenheber  haha
Hm ja wenn wird ers wohl ne 170mm Moveloc. 200mm ist wohl zu krass.


----------



## davidhellmann (20. Januar 2018)




----------



## davidhellmann (20. Januar 2018)

OK, die 3 Position Top cap für die Fox Gabel hab ich bekommen. Aber wie ich die kleine Feder und Kugel da unten reinbekomme  Keine Ahnung, für so etwas fehlt mir leider etwas die Geduld und vielleicht auch das passende Werkzeug


----------



## MrBrightside (20. Januar 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> OK, die 3 Position Top cap für die Fox Gabel hab ich bekommen. Aber wie ich die kleine Feder und Kugel da unten reinbekomme  Keine Ahnung, für so etwas fehlt mir leider etwas die Geduld und vielleicht auch das passende Werkzeug


Spitzzange, Pinzette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (20. Januar 2018)

Pinzette könnte ich noch probieren. Mir ist schon je einmal Kugel und Feder quer durchs Zimmer geflogen. Bin froh das ich sie wiedergefunden habe


----------



## locke_lancelot (20. Januar 2018)

könntest du vielleicht mal die Breite der Reifen auf den Felgen messen? 
Wollte mir evtl die selbe Kombi holen und bin nich sicher obs rein passt [emoji16]


----------



## davidhellmann (20. Januar 2018)

locke_lancelot schrieb:


> könntest du vielleicht mal die Breite der Reifen auf den Felgen messen?
> Wollte mir evtl die selbe Kombi holen und bin nich sicher obs rein passt [emoji16]



beides ca. 6cm


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Januar 2018)

Jau, der Aggressor ist mein Lieblingshinterradreifen. Rollt gut, guter Seitenhalt, flickt gut und Verschleiß ist auch ok. Nur die DD Karkasse schlägt mir zu leicht durch, da wünsche ich mir sowas wie die SG.


----------



## davidhellmann (20. Januar 2018)

Die Frage ist wie bekomm ich den wieder runter und hats mein tubelessband zerstört.  Wobei ich hab eine lage dünnes was direkt in der mitte liegt und noch ne runde dickes drüber.


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Januar 2018)

Keine Ahnung was du da gemacht hast, sei froh, das der straff sitzt, dann ziehts ihn dir nicht beim Blödsinnmachen von der Felge. Und wie hast du es geschafft, das Tubelessband kaputt zu bekommen?


----------



## davidhellmann (20. Januar 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du da gemacht hast, sei froh, das der straff sitzt, dann ziehts ihn dir nicht beim Blödsinnmachen von der Felge. Und wie hast du es geschafft, das Tubelessband kaputt zu bekommen?



metalreifenheber und ordentlich hebeln


----------



## imkreisdreher (20. Januar 2018)

Uiui, hoffentlich hat der Reifen und die Felge nichts abbekommen. Wenn man da zuviel Kraft aufwenden muss, dann stimmt doch was nicht. Hat die Felge denn kein Felgenbett, wo man den Reifen rein zeihen kann, damit man ihn auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite schön übers Felgenhorn bekommt?


----------



## davidhellmann (20. Januar 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Uiui, hoffentlich hat der Reifen und die Felge nichts abbekommen. Wenn man da zuviel Kraft aufwenden muss, dann stimmt doch was nicht. Hat die Felge denn kein Felgenbett, wo man den Reifen rein zeihen kann, damit man ihn auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite schön übers Felgenhorn bekommt?



Ne, das sollte schon passen. Bissl abrieb aber alles gut. Ja klar hat es aber ka. Lang nicht mehr solche Problemfälle gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

Kommen wir noch mal auf die absenkbare Sattelstange zurück:

Option 1 ist, die Moveloc 170mm aus dem Capra ins BTR zu stecken. 
Frage hier wäre, ob die 170mm reichen aber sollte schon passen.

Option 2 wäre eine neue fürs BTR zu kaufen. Die Frage ist dann welche. Muss ne externe sein. 
- Fox Perfomance?
- Moveloc?

Was ist denn so das beste was man in Sachen Preis Leistung kaufen kann aktuell? Ne Reverb kommt mir auf jeden Fall nicht ans Bike


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Januar 2018)

moin, war bis jetzt stiller begeisterter mitleser aber ich schlag mal ne kind shock lev dx vor...find die recht dezent und passend:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/K...tze-175-485-mm-mit-Remote-Modell-2017-p57304/

selber fahr ich aktuell ne vyron mit 150 von magura am stahlbike aber nur wegen leitungsverlegungsbequemlichkeit und weil ich keine lust auf noch mehr gebamsel hatte...optik ist so na ja was hebel angeht, eher unpassend klobig für dieses "schöne" projekt aber ohne kabel halt...hat ja auch was..schön schier ...gruss


----------



## DAKAY (21. Januar 2018)

Stütze von YEP ist sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## MrBrightside (21. Januar 2018)

Vecnum ist sehr geil. Bleib dabei


----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Januar 2018)

Warum extern? Hast du in 2017 noch einen Rahmen ohne Möglichkeit für Stützen mit interner Zugverlegung geordert? 
Die Bikeyoke ist noch sehr gut. Mit der Transfer hatte ich bisher nur in der hinsicht Probleme, dass die Führungsstifte etwas zu groß toleriert waren und die Stütze deshalb im rumpligen dh geklappert hat. Es war aber vermutlich die erste Stütze, die BC verkauft hat. Fox hat das dann durch Austausch der Stifte gelöst.


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. Januar 2018)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MImtW-mfTn2AIVCjPTCh12EAk7EAQYASABEgLuNfD_BwE
N Versuch wärs wert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Warum extern? Hast du in 2017 noch einen Rahmen ohne Möglichkeit für Stützen mit interner Zugverlegung geordert?
> Die Bikeyoke ist noch sehr gut. Mit der Transfer hatte ich bisher nur in der hinsicht Probleme, dass die Führungsstifte etwas zu groß toleriert waren und die Stütze deshalb im rumpligen dh geklappert hat. Es war aber vermutlich die erste Stütze, die BC verkauft hat. Fox hat das dann durch Austausch der Stifte gelöst.



Hab das BTR alles extern geordert. Beim capra die interne Rock shox raus und die Moveloc extern verlegt. Also beim Capra könnte ich auch wieder nach innen gehen. Aber so richtig seh ich keine. vorteil. schon gar nicht beim Capra. Reiner gebrauchsgegenstand Moveloc am Oberrohr mit Kabelbindern verlegt. Tut was es soll 

Bikeyoke wäre wohl auch recht weit vorn wenn es um die interne Auswahl geht.


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MImtW-mfTn2AIVCjPTCh12EAk7EAQYASABEgLuNfD_BwE
> N Versuch wärs wert....



Preis ist natürlich nicht schlecht. jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> moin, war bis jetzt stiller begeisterter mitleser aber ich schlag mal ne kind shock lev dx vor...find die recht dezent und passend:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/K...tze-175-485-mm-mit-Remote-Modell-2017-p57304/
> 
> selber fahr ich aktuell ne vyron mit 150 von magura am stahlbike aber nur wegen leitungsverlegungsbequemlichkeit und weil ich keine lust auf noch mehr gebamsel hatte...optik ist so na ja was hebel angeht, eher unpassend klobig für dieses "schöne" projekt aber ohne kabel halt...hat ja auch was..schön schier ...gruss



Ok, die ist neu ja noch teuer als die Moveloc. Aber ich schau sie mir dann dennoch mal geauer an.


----------



## hardtails (21. Januar 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Was ist denn so das beste was man in Sachen Preis Leistung kaufen kann aktuell?



Ne zweite Fernbedienung für die Moveloc und dann bei Bedarf wechseln. Ca 60Sekunden Arbeitsaufwand


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Stütze von YEP ist sehr zu empfehlen.




Hm die sieht in der Tat sehr interessant aus. Gehring Twins fahren die oder? Muss ich mal schauen ob ich paar Infos finde. der remote sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus 

Was mir an der Moveloc gefällt ist, dass sie komplett mechanisch ist. hmm


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ne zweite Fernbedienung für die Moveloc und dann bei Bedarf wechseln. Ca 60Sekunden Arbeitsaufwand



Haha, das hatte ich in der Tat schon mal überlegt. Aber ich weiss wie das
läuft, man ist dann d ch zu faul und ich bräuchte ständig neue Kabelbinder am capra


----------



## null-2wo (21. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...MImtW-mfTn2AIVCjPTCh12EAk7EAQYASABEgLuNfD_BwE
> N Versuch wärs wert....


sieht fast genau aus wie meine giant contact switch. in dem falle: p/l ist okay, kriegt zeitnah 2 mm spiel das aber nicht mehr wird, später einlaufspuren.


----------



## hardtails (21. Januar 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Haha, das hatte ich in der Tat schon mal überlegt. Aber ich weiss wie das
> läuft, man ist dann d ch zu faul und ich bräuchte ständig neue Kabelbinder am capra



verstehe ich nicht


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht



Ist am Capra mit kabelbindern am Oberrohr verlegt


----------



## null-2wo (21. Januar 2018)

... lwenn du nen zweiten hebel kaufst, ist das kein problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (21. Januar 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hm die sieht in der Tat sehr interessant aus. Gehring Twins fahren die oder? Muss ich mal schauen ob ich paar Infos finde. der remote sieht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus


Fahre die Stütze in der HC Version nun 1 1/2Jahre, dachte auch zuerst den Hebel tauschen zu müssen, aber der originale funktioniert für mich eigentlich perfekt. 
Habe gerade ne 2. für lau im Bikemarkt abgegriffen.


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. Januar 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Preis ist natürlich nicht schlecht. jemand Erfahrung damit?


https://worldofmtb.de/material/getestet/sitzzone/sattelstuetze/test-tranzx-jd-ysp07/
https://m.pinkbike.com/news/tranzx-dropper-seatpost-review-2017.html

Remotehebel evtl. tauschen gegen Triggerversion....


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Fahre die Stütze in der HC Version nun 1 1/2Jahre, dachte auch zuerst den Hebel tauschen zu müssen, aber der originale funktioniert für mich eigentlich perfekt.
> Habe gerade ne 2. für lau im Bikemarkt abgegriffen.



Verat mir das Geheimnis


----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Januar 2018)

Also die fehlende Innenverlegung verbaut dir nur Möglichkeiten, aber nicht mein Bier.
Aber: Was spricht denn gegen eine konventionelle Stütze im Capra? Billiger und es kann auch weniger kaputt gehen...


----------



## null-2wo (21. Januar 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen eine konventionelle Stütze im Capra?


das schmälert die VHB, wenn er in 3 Monaten feststellt, dass er eh nur das Ranger fährt


----------



## DAKAY (21. Januar 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Verat mir das Geheimnis


Glück

80€, da hätte ich nicht mal ne vergammele Reverb bekommen


----------



## null-2wo (21. Januar 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Verat mir das Geheimnis





DAKAY schrieb:


> "Gefälligkeiten"


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Also die fehlende Innenverlegung verbaut dir nur Möglichkeiten, aber nicht mein Bier.
> Aber: Was spricht denn gegen eine konventionelle Stütze im Capra? Billiger und es kann auch weniger kaputt gehen...



Ja oben hatte ich den plan auch schon mal geschrieben. Ins Capra ne normale und fertig. Am Downhiller hast ja auch keine versenkbare. Und mit schnellspanner denke ich kann ich damit auch leben.


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> das schmälert die VHB, wenn er in 3 Monaten feststellt, dass er eh nur das Ranger fährt



Hehe, ne das Capra bleibt wenn ich mal meine nicht Künste im Bikepark zeigen will. haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Januar 2018)

Sinnvoller Rat: Konventionelle Stütze (siehe Beispielbild)


----------



## DAKAY (21. Januar 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> bla





525Rainer schrieb:


> Hör auf Zitate zu fälschen. Ich hab das gemeldet


----------



## MrBrightside (21. Januar 2018)

Die ins Capra, ist auch mechanisch mit Feder: e13

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/e.thi...z27XASAS5TFZ_s17Hk7uACpivo8KwmoaArIzEALw_wcB#

Mocelock ins BTR.


Oder die ins Capra:
Brandx xl
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/brand-x-ascend-xl-dropper-sattelstutze/rp-prod159172


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Die ins Capra, ist auch mechanisch mit Feder: e13
> 
> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/e.thi...z27XASAS5TFZ_s17Hk7uACpivo8KwmoaArIzEALw_wcB#
> 
> ...




e13 hab ich hier auch schon ab und an im Bikemarkt gesehen. Preis ist denke ich ok.Werd mal überlegen. Entweder wird es wohl ne um die 200,- Euro lösung oder was festes erstmal. Da liegt glaub noch eine rum hier. Sonst ne schicke Thomson und Schnellspanner damit sollte sich ja auch arbeiten lassen.

Grad mal die Hope versucht einzustellen. schleift aber dreht sich dennoch gut  muss wohl so aber sonst, ALTER wie GEIL


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

Und wie bekomm ich jetzt die Hope Dinger von der Felge. Keine Chemie im Haus


----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Januar 2018)

Methoxypropanol. Alternativ kannst ja mal Aceton ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (21. Januar 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Grad mal die Hope versucht einzustellen. schleift aber dreht sich dennoch gut  muss wohl so aber sonst, ALTER wie GEIL


Was schleift denn, bei mir schleift da eigentlich nix. Hast du nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet? Laufen die Kolben gleichmässig?



davidhellmann schrieb:


> Und wie bekomm ich jetzt die Hope Dinger von der Felge. Keine Chemie im Haus


Zuerst würde ich Nagellackentferner testen. Wenn das nicht geht was härteres.


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Was schleift denn, bei mir schleift da eigentlich nix. Hast du nach Lichtspalt ausgerichtet? Laufen die Kolben gleichmässig?
> 
> 
> Zuerst würde ich Nagellackentferner testen. Wenn das nicht geht was härteres.


 OK, muss ich mir morgen mal welchen besorgen.

Ehm, Lichtspalt Hab ich schon mal gelesen. Gibt denn irgendwo DIE Anleitung? Hab es aktuell nur nach Augenmaß gemacht. Ist halt durchgängig ein leichtes schleifen zu hören aber das Rad dreht sich dennoch ohne zu stoppen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (21. Januar 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ehm, Lichtspalt Hab ich schon mal gelesen. Gibt denn irgendwo DIE Anleitung? Hab es aktuell nur nach Augenmaß gemacht. Ist halt durchgängig ein leichtes schleifen zu hören aber das Rad dreht sich dennoch ohne zu stoppen.


Ne. Die Kolben sollen alle gleich weit ausgefahren sein und der Sattel mit dem eingefrästen Strich in Linie mit der Scheibe, eigentlich ziemlich selbsterklärend. Allerdings merkt man, dass die Leistung nicht so doll ist, wenn man sich nicht daran hält. Bei mir hat da noch nie was geschliffen.


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Ne. Die Kolben sollen alle gleich weit ausgefahren sein und der Sattel mit dem eingefrästen Strich in Linie mit der Scheibe, eigentlich ziemlich selbsterklärend. Allerdings merkt man, dass die Leistung nicht so doll ist, wenn man sich nicht daran hält. Bei mir hat da noch nie was geschliffen.



OK, den hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Die inneren Kolben sind weiter ausgefahen. hm


----------



## DAKAY (21. Januar 2018)

Gibt glaube sogar ein Video von Hope, und hier findest du die Exbärdn: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hope-tech3-v4-e4-x2.664664/


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Januar 2018)

Sauber danke. Hab mal die beiden Kolben mit ner Zange festgehalten und die anderen leicht rausgedrückt und nun gehts. und anhand von der Gravur ausgerichtet. Perfekt, läuft  Im Grunde ja sogar recht einfach.


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> https://worldofmtb.de/material/getestet/sitzzone/sattelstuetze/test-tranzx-jd-ysp07/
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/tranzx-dropper-seatpost-review-2017.html
> 
> Remotehebel evtl. tauschen gegen Triggerversion....



die Dingger sind echt ne Option  
hab mir auch eine gegönnt in 27,2 für meinen alten Stahl 
paar löcher in den Rahmen und jut


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Januar 2018)

Budget: 2500,-
=======================
Laufräder (Hope): 395,-
Sattel (Charge): 25,-
Gabel (Fox): 338,-
Rahmen (BTR): 1.150,-
Headset (Hope): 73,-
Crank (Hope): 210,-
BB (Hope): 84,-
Chainring (Hope): 47,-
Bremsen (Hope): 340,-
Schaltung (SRAM 1x11): 210,-
Lenker (Gamut): 67,-
Headset Kappe (Hope): 18,-
Vorbau (Hope): 87,
Sattelklemme (Hope): 18,-
Griffe (Renthal): 13,-
Schrauben / Adapter (Hope): 41,-
Reifen vorn (Maxxis Highroller): 55,41,-
Reifen hinten (Maxxis Aggresor): 45,33,-
Matchmaker (Hope): 16,08,-
3Pos Gabel (Fox): 25,16,-
Schläuche (Maxxis): 12,-
Pedalen (Nukeproof): 90,-
Barends (Hope): 19,-
Spacer (Hope): 10,-
Reifenheber (Topeak): 20,- 
-----------------------------------------
Summe: 3408,98,-
-----------------------------------------
Budget: -908,98,-
=======================

Damn… Na gut… Ende im Gelände! Alle Teile gekauft.

Pedalen (Wenn es einer kann dann SAM!):





Spacer:





Barends:





Reifenheber:


----------



## Milan0 (23. Januar 2018)

Die Reifenheber sind tatsächlich bisher die Besten die ich verwendet habe 

20€ für Hope Barends? 
Aber gut Bike der Woche hat auch keine Shimano Bremsen ...


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Januar 2018)

Milan0 schrieb:


> 20€ für Hope Barends?
> Aber gut Bike der Woche hat auch keine Shimano Bremsen ...


Ich dachte auch kurz, 1000 über Budget, aber allen schnickschnack muss es haben
Das Hobby macht süchtig wie Koks, das Problem ist, dass das noch teurer ist als Koks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (23. Januar 2018)

hab die Renthal BMX Grups gekauft und die Barends sind wohl für 22er BMX Lenker und passen nicht recht. Naja es ist wie immer. 50zig hier 50zig da… Dafür bekommt das Capra keine Absenkbare, das Arme!


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Januar 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> hab die Renthal BMX Grups gekauft und die Barends sind wohl für 22er BMX Lenker und passen nicht recht. Naja es ist wie immer. 50zig hier 50zig da… Dafür bekommt das Capra keine Absenkbare, das Arme!


Für 20 Euronen hätts schonmal 2cm Variostütze gegeben


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Für 20 Euronen hätts schonmal 2cm Variostütze gegeben



 hrhr! So kann man auch denken!!!

OK, fürs Capra ist noch ne Hope Schnellspanner Klemme rausgesprungen damit es nicht schmollt. 
Aber mein Budget für Fahrräder ist jetzt für zwei Jahre eingefroren…

Rechnen wir mal zusammen:

Verkauft:
Cannondale CX1: 1.444,00
Quarterhorse: 1600,-

Gekauft:
Niner RLT Steel: ca: 4000,- 
Cotic Escapade: ca: 1000,-
BTR: 3400,-

Macht ein Minus von: 5360,- Euro
Freue im Gesicht: Unbezahlbar 

Wenn man es mal so aufschreibt ist es schon hart. Aber hey, ich hab kein Auto


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Januar 2018)

Du hast das E29 vergessen
Edit: vermisst du es nicht?


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Du hast das E29 vergessen
> Edit: vermisst du es nicht?



OK, das ist aber schon länger her 
Nein, in der Tat nicht. Mir taugt das Capra deutlich mehr bzw. 27.5 an einem Rad wie dem. 
Glaub ich fahre zu langsam und schlecht für ein 29er das ich da einen Vorteil von habe. 

Aber sonst war es schon ein tolles Rad, das stimmt.


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Januar 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> ￼Aber hey, ich hab kein Auto


Das sag ich mir auch immer wenn ich mir was kaufe was ich denke zu brauchen


----------



## PORTEX77 (23. Januar 2018)

Weiter viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Januar 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Weiter viel Spaß beim Aufbau!



Danke! Warte jetzt nur noch auf BTR
Kurbel, Steuersatz, Kettenblatt und Innenlager kommen ja gleich von Ihnen mit. Am 15.01. sollte laut Website mit meinem Rahmen begonnen werden aber aktuell steht noch "waiting". Mal schauen.


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Januar 2018)

Wird ein Traum das Rad. Perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (23. Januar 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Budget für Fahrräder ist jetzt für zwei Jahre eingefroren…



Ja ne, Is klar[emoji6]

#kommtzeitkommtrad
#oderparts


----------



## davidhellmann (26. Januar 2018)

Parts. Parts. Parts.
Leider ging mein Rahmen wohl am 15.1 nicht in Produktion. Meh


----------



## MrBrightside (26. Januar 2018)

Geht er denn bald in Produktion?


----------



## davidhellmann (26. Januar 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Geht er denn bald in Produktion?



Datum steht: 15.01
Hab die Tage mal ne Mail geschrieben kam aber auch noch nichts. 

Fertigstellung laut Website 28.02.


----------



## Milan0 (26. Januar 2018)

Buerschicken soll helfen, habe ich gehört


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2018)

Geile Pedale !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (26. Januar 2018)

Findet der Sam auch


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2018)

Geil !


----------



## MrBrightside (26. Januar 2018)

Die sind auch sexy. Preis passt auch.


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Februar 2018)

Wird ja langsam 


#169


----------



## themountain (17. Februar 2018)

Alter Falter...ist der Drahtesel immer noch nicht fertig?


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Februar 2018)

themountain schrieb:


> Alter Falter...ist der Drahtesel immer noch nicht fertig?


----------



## null-2wo (17. Februar 2018)

goil, hatte ich schon fast vergessen... da geht's hier ja bald weiter


----------



## Sansibar73 (18. Februar 2018)

Puh, hier mal wieder reingeschaut (immer mal wieder).

Etwas von „Barends“ gelesen. Schock - WTF!? Aber eine Seite davor dann die Erlösung. Puh!!

Dabei dann die Kalkulation gesehen - well that escalated slightly! Du bist scheinbar echt schmerzbefreit. Oder um es positiv zu formulieren, fully dedicated 

Bleibe gespannt, wie der Aufbau weitergeht!

#dedicationrulez
#nobarends


----------



## davidhellmann (18. Februar 2018)

Sansibar73 schrieb:


> Puh, hier mal wieder reingeschaut (immer mal wieder).
> 
> Etwas von „Barends“ gelesen. Schock - WTF!? Aber eine Seite davor dann die Erlösung. Puh!!
> 
> ...



HAHAHA, du meinst diese Hörnchen was 
Ja, Kalkulation war dann eher BER Airport style


----------



## davidhellmann (3. März 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. März 2018)

Ich nehm das Pinner


----------



## davidhellmann (3. März 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich nehm das Pinner



Na bei Fully taugt mir ja das neue Cotic. Aber das hat auch nen satten Preis. Da bekomm ich ja schon fast ein Handmade Custom beim Alex (Portus). Aber sonst <3

Mal schauen ob mein Capra mal fliegt und was nettes aus Stahl kaufe. Aber Fully hat eh low prio


----------



## davidhellmann (16. März 2018)

Hm würde sich ne 200mm Vecnum ausgehen bei 86er Schrittlänge? 440mm Sitzrohr. Bei mir ist sattel oberkante mitte tretlager 780mm.
Wenn ich nicht dumm bin sollte sich das eigentlich ausgehen. 
Fliegen ja paar im Bikemarkt rum.


----------



## davidhellmann (16. März 2018)

<33333333333333333333333333333


----------



## f_t_l (16. März 2018)

Reichtum ausgebrochen? 

Aber im Ernst: Ganz schön lange Wartezeit. Ist der BTR denn jetzt endlich auf dem Postweg?


----------



## Seppl- (16. März 2018)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Reichtum ausgebrochen?
> 
> Aber im Ernst: Ganz schön lange Wartezeit. Ist der BTR denn jetzt endlich auf dem Postweg?


So ist das halt! Sind nicht einfach Rohre, da wird alles feinst poliert,
Gemessen, geschweißt etc. Das alles bedarf ein wenig mehr Zeit! 

Jetzt geht er zum pulvern, aus meiner Erfahrung dauert das ca ne woche und dann sollte der Rahmen ankommen!


----------



## davidhellmann (16. März 2018)

Ne Woche klingt gut. Ende des Monats wäre superb 
Muss ich nur noch die Gabelsache hinbekommen  Diese kleine scheiß Feder da reinbekommen. 
Hab sie schon 3x fast verloren……………………………………………


----------



## davidhellmann (21. März 2018)

Links oben. Und der @Seppl- hats vor mir entdeckt. Ts! So steuersatz rein. Kurbel und kettenblatt und tretlager rein und her das ding


----------



## PORTEX77 (21. März 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 710283
> 
> Links oben. Und der @Seppl- hats vor mir entdeckt. Ts! So steuersatz rein. Kurbel und kettenblatt und tretlager rein und her das ding


Wird aber auch langsam Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (21. März 2018)

So verdammt. heise phase, keiner hat geantwortet. @Seppl- denkst du ne 200mm Vecnum passt rein oder ist es zu lang? will mir jetzt woh doch noch eine kaufen aber eigentlich nur bis 200 Euro aber Vecnum taugt mir bis jetzt deswegen vielleicht auch bis 250 euro. Kannst du mir mal sagen wie lang das Stück bei dir ist ab Ende Sattelrohr?


----------



## Seppl- (22. März 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> So verdammt. heise phase, keiner hat geantwortet. @Seppl- denkst du ne 200mm Vecnum passt rein oder ist es zu lang? will mir jetzt woh doch noch eine kaufen aber eigentlich nur bis 200 Euro aber Vecnum taugt mir bis jetzt deswegen vielleicht auch bis 250 euro. Kannst du mir mal sagen wie lang das Stück bei dir ist ab Ende Sattelrohr?


Äh was ? Les ich heut Nachmittag nochmal und meld mich ;-) haha


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. März 2018)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Äh was ? Les ich heut Nachmittag nochmal und meld mich ;-) haha


Du sollst dein gutes Stück mal messen, ganz einfach


----------



## Seppl- (22. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Du sollst dein gutes Stück mal messen, ganz einfach


Ich lasse messen!


----------



## hardtails (22. März 2018)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ich lasse messen!



Glaub ich dir, aus deiner Perspektive ist das schwierig.
Eine Hand um den Bauch weg zudrücken, mit der Anderen die Lupe halten.....


----------



## Seppl- (22. März 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir, aus deiner Perspektive ist das schwierig.
> Eine Hand um den Bauch weg zudrücken, mit der Anderen die Lupe halten.....


Kennst dich mit aus oder ? 3 Haare am Sack und eins davon tropft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (22. März 2018)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Ich lasse messen!


Ja wie, reicht die eigene Flügelspannweite nicht aus
Respekt!
Messung dann über Tinder oder wie?


----------



## PORTEX77 (22. März 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir, aus deiner Perspektive ist das schwierig.
> Eine Hand um den Bauch weg zudrücken, mit der Anderen die Lupe halten.....


----------



## hardtails (22. März 2018)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Kennst dich mit aus oder ? 3 Haare am Sack und eins davon tropft!




ich hab die repotage gesehen, das ist pflichtveranstaltung so das einen nachher nix mehr erschrecken kann


----------



## davidhellmann (22. März 2018)




----------



## Seppl- (22. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ja wie, reicht die eigene Flügelspannweite nicht aus
> Respekt!
> Messung dann über Tinder oder wie?


Ne ne keine Angst ;-)


----------



## Bikefritzel (25. März 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> So verdammt. heise phase, keiner hat geantwortet. @Seppl- denkst du ne 200mm Vecnum passt rein oder ist es zu lang? will mir jetzt woh doch noch eine kaufen aber eigentlich nur bis 200 Euro aber Vecnum taugt mir bis jetzt deswegen vielleicht auch bis 250 euro. Kannst du mir mal sagen wie lang das Stück bei dir ist ab Ende Sattelrohr?


Lese ich da raus, dass es irgendwo eine Quelle für eine 200er Vecnum für 250€ gibt?


----------



## hardtails (25. März 2018)

Bikefritzel schrieb:


> Lese ich da raus, dass es irgendwo eine Quelle für eine 200er Vecnum für 250€ gibt?



im bikemarkt war ein vor kurzem drin in dem preisrahmen


----------



## davidhellmann (26. März 2018)

Keine Nachricht das sie Geld wollen.
Keine Versandbestätigung.
Was machen sie denn nur


----------



## PORTEX77 (26. März 2018)




----------



## davidhellmann (9. April 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (9. April 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 716726


Net weng wenig ?


----------



## davidhellmann (9. April 2018)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Net weng wenig ?



Sommerschlussverkauf Ne, ist die zweite Rate. Hab schon mal 700 Pfund hin.


----------



## davidhellmann (9. April 2018)

@Seppl- wie lang hat Versand gedauert bei dir?


----------



## Seppl- (9. April 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> @Seppl- wie lang hat Versand gedauert bei dir?


Hab es via Express bekommen, 2 Tage ;-)


----------



## davidhellmann (9. April 2018)

Hm mist  haha dann wirds sicher erst nächste woche


----------



## davidhellmann (11. April 2018)

Soll laut Tracking am Freitag kommen. mal schauen. Ist dann wohl auch express


----------



## chr0815 (11. April 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Soll laut Tracking am Freitag kommen. mal schauen. Ist dann wohl auch express



F5 Taste schon abgenutzt auf der Tastatur ?


----------



## MichiP (13. April 2018)

Wo bleibt das Rahmen-auf-dem Schreibtisch-Bild


----------



## davidhellmann (13. April 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrBrightside (13. April 2018)

Hast du vor mal in der Bikebranche als Fotograph zu arbeiten?
Da sind schwarze Bilder mit schwarzem Hintergrund ja grad modern. 

Machst mir ein unbearbeitetes Farbfoto von der Seite bitte


----------



## davidhellmann (13. April 2018)

Aber so bissl schief ist schon alles  gehört wohl dazu


----------



## davidhellmann (13. April 2018)




----------



## f_t_l (13. April 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


>


BTR hat abgeliefert 
Welche Farbe hat denn der Rahmen? Bzw ist das Ranger lackiert oder geölt oder sowas?

EDIT: Ich sehe auf den neuen Bildern stahlfarben + Klarlack, oder?


----------



## MrBrightside (13. April 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 718000 Anhang anzeigen 718001 Anhang anzeigen 718002 Anhang anzeigen 718003 Anhang anzeigen 718004 Anhang anzeigen 718005 Anhang anzeigen 718006


Danke 

Will auch!

Das wird geil! Freu mich auf den Aufbau...


----------



## Seppl- (13. April 2018)

f_t_l schrieb:


> BTR hat abgeliefert
> Welche Farbe hat denn der Rahmen? Bzw ist das Ranger lackiert oder geölt oder sowas?
> 
> EDIT: Ich sehe auf den neuen Bildern stahlfarben + Klarlack, oder?


Das ist der spezielle BTR Dark clear coat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (13. April 2018)

Ich wein schon wieder  mein hinteres Laufrad scheint wohl 142 zu sein statt 148… ich kotze.


----------



## davidhellmann (13. April 2018)

hm aber ist ne 148 er nabe. steht zumindest drauf. aber wachelt und ritzel klebt am rahmen


----------



## Seppl- (13. April 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> hm aber ist ne 148 er nabe. steht zumindest drauf. aber wachelt und ritzel klebt am rahmen


Hast du boost Hinterbau bestellt ? 

Schaltauge eingebaut ?


----------



## davidhellmann (13. April 2018)

Hm glaub ich habs  bin einfach zu ungeduldig


----------



## f_t_l (13. April 2018)

Nimm lieber den  als den 

Und beim Aufbauen nicht so oft ins Forum linsen


----------



## Seppl- (13. April 2018)

Wo is eigentlich der Livestream?


----------



## davidhellmann (13. April 2018)

I mach nur Fotos
Instagram und später hier


----------



## davidhellmann (13. April 2018)




----------



## hardtails (13. April 2018)

bremsleitung falsch geführt....


----------



## davidhellmann (13. April 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> bremsleitung falsch geführt....



wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt8791 (13. April 2018)

An der Gabel nicht aussen lang...


----------



## davidhellmann (13. April 2018)

kurt8791 schrieb:


> An der Gabel nicht aussen lang...



achso vorne. ja pass ich noch an. guter punkt. danke


----------



## Seppl- (13. April 2018)

Oh das wird gut! Besorg dir zum kurzen der Stahlflex ne ordentliche knippex! 

Schwarze spacer würde mir auf Anhieb als Kontrast gut tun. 

Hach ich freu mich für dich!

#btrfamily


----------



## davidhellmann (13. April 2018)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Oh das wird gut! Besorg dir zum kurzen der Stahlflex ne ordentliche knippex!
> 
> Schwarze spacer würde mir auf Anhieb als Kontrast gut tun.
> 
> ...




Ja Leitungen kürzen will ich gar nicht  haha. Lass ich vielleicht einfach im Laden machen. So fertig Schaltung ist eingestellt jetzt noch bissl Cockpit machen.

Hab mir noch ne Moveloc 170mm bestellt. 200mm war mir zu viel Risiko. Wäre sich vielleicht gerade so ausgegangen. 

Morgen hoffentlich Sonnenschein dann werd ich mal paar Fotos im Wald machen


----------



## Seppl- (13. April 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ja Leitungen kürzen will ich gar nicht  haha. Lass ich vielleicht einfach im Laden machen. So fertig Schaltung ist eingestellt jetzt noch bissl Cockpit machen.
> 
> Hab mir noch ne Moveloc 170mm bestellt. 200mm war mir zu viel Risiko. Wäre sich vielleicht gerade so ausgegangen.
> 
> Morgen hoffentlich Sonnenschein dann werd ich mal paar Fotos im Wald machen


Du sollst fahren!


----------



## osbow (13. April 2018)

Schon wieder Stahlflex… ich brech ab…


----------



## davidhellmann (13. April 2018)




----------



## Reamol (13. April 2018)

Das dicke Teil der Kabelbindern nach hinten, aus der Sicht drehen und bei den Hope Spacer das Logo mittig ausrichten - Danke. 

Perverses Teil


----------



## davidhellmann (13. April 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Das dicke Teil der Kabelbindern nach hinten, aus der Sicht drehen und bei den Hope Spacer das Logo mittig ausrichten - Danke.
> 
> Perverses Teil



Die Kabelbinder mach ich dann wieder ab und mach die klemmen dran. Hatte ich beim ersten Kabel vergessen das die ja daran gehören  Spacer…  haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karolus (14. April 2018)

Schei....ist das geil geworden! Die Griffe fände ich in Schwarz besser. Ansonsten einfach nur schööön! Glückwunsch


----------



## davidhellmann (14. April 2018)

Karolus schrieb:


> Schei....ist das geil geworden! Die Griffe fände ich in Schwarz besser. Ansonsten einfach nur schööön! Glückwunsch



Danke! Finde die Gum Griffe einfach grandios. Fahr die überall. Für mich der beste Griff. Wobei ich die schwarzen davon noch nicht getestet habe.


----------



## davidhellmann (14. April 2018)

So, wie wird man denn jetzt BDW? 

Kurzes Fazit zum Rad:

Uphill:
Fährt sich durch den steilen Sitzwinkel wie ne XC Rakete den Berg hoch, haha. OK etwas übertrieben aber dennoch. Richtig gut Bergauf. 

Runter:
Ja Hardtail rumpelt halt na aber ich finds spaßig. Man sucht die Lines besser und merkt was vom Radeln. Mit nem Fully bügelst ja meist nur überall drüber. 

Gabel ist wohl bissl hart mit 95psi aber mal schauen.

Sonst sehr geil die Kiste. In den Manual bekomm ich es noch nicht aber das muss ich noch mal testen. Musste erstmal die Bremsen einfahren.


Danke noch mal für den Drang den 31.8 Lenker zu nehmen. Kommt super!

Hope Kurbel einbauen hatte ich ja bisschen Angst. Genauso wie Hope Bremsen einstellen. Aber hey, ist nicht einfach wenn man es das erste mal durchliest aber verdammt noch mal sowas von durchdacht alles. 

Bomben Kiste. Jetzt mal noch die Fotos von eben etwas schön machen


----------



## davidhellmann (14. April 2018)

So, noch ein bisschen Fotospam. Wenn ich die Fuji schon mal "zufällig" dabei hatte


----------



## null-2wo (14. April 2018)

so'n brett.  bist du eigentlich in schweinfurt dabei?


----------



## MrBrightside (14. April 2018)

Das ist genauso geil geworden wie erwartet! Perfekt!
Passt eigentlich alles!

Und danke für die schönen Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (14. April 2018)

null-2wo schrieb:


> so'n brett.  bist du eigentlich in schweinfurt dabei?



Ne da bin ich in Saalbach oder von München richtung Gardasee mitm Crosser. Irgendwas ist auf jeden Fall.


----------



## davidhellmann (14. April 2018)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Das ist genauso geil geworden wie erwartet! Perfekt!
> Passt eigentlich alles!
> 
> Und danke für die schönen Bilder!



Ja durch tatkräftige Unterstützung hier. Aber bin froh auch #keinekompromisse gemacht zu haben


----------



## MrBrightside (14. April 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ja durch tatkräftige Unterstützung hier. Aber bin froh auch #keinekompromisse gemacht zu haben


Hat auch echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## Seppl- (14. April 2018)

Holla, läuft bei dir! 

#btrfamily


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2018)

Sehr schönes Rad !
Passt alles wie die Faust aufs Auge, auch die Pedale.


----------



## davidhellmann (16. April 2018)

Budget: 2500,-
=======================
Laufräder (Hope): 395,-
Sattel (Charge): 25,-
Gabel (Fox): 338,-
Rahmen (BTR): 1.150,-
Headset (Hope): 73,-
Crank (Hope): 210,-
BB (Hope): 84,-
Chainring (Hope): 47,-
Bremsen (Hope): 340,-
Schaltung (SRAM 1x11): 210,-
Lenker (Gamut): 67,-
Headset Kappe (Hope): 18,-
Vorbau (Hope): 87,
Sattelklemme (Hope): 18,-
Griffe (Renthal): 13,-
Schrauben / Adapter (Hope): 41,-
Reifen vorn (Maxxis Highroller): 55,41,-
Reifen hinten (Maxxis Aggresor): 45,33,-
Matchmaker (Hope): 16,08,-
3Pos Gabel (Fox): 25,16,-
Schläuche (Maxxis): 12,-
Pedalen (Nukeproof): 90,-
Barends (Hope): 19,-
Spacer (Hope): 10,-
Reifenheber (Topeak): 20,- 
Sattelstange (Vencum): 300,-
-----------------------------------------
Summe: 3708,98,-
-----------------------------------------
Budget: -1208,98,-
=======================

Finally  Doch noch die Vecnum gekauft ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## f_t_l (16. April 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Spacer (Hope): 10,-


Hier hätte noch einiges eingespart werden können... 

Schönes Rad.


----------



## davidhellmann (16. April 2018)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Hier hätte noch einiges eingespart werden können...
> 
> Schönes Rad.



Ja, beim nächsten mal bin ich dann schlauer  Aber ich wollte ja wenig Marken Mix. Das hat erstaunlich gut geklappt.


----------



## zr0wrk (16. April 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Aber ich wollte ja wenig Marken-Mix. Das hat erstaunlich gut geklappt.


Der Trick ist, einfach so viel wie möglich von derselben Marke zu kaufen! (Insider-Tipp)


----------



## davidhellmann (18. April 2018)

So Männers, bitte mal voten: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2260456


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (18. April 2018)

Hab ich schon    
wird halt schwer für dich  
nach meinem Wheeler  
eigentlich kann BDW geschlossen werden


----------



## böser_wolf (18. April 2018)

.


----------



## davidhellmann (18. April 2018)

hrhr


----------



## freetourer (18. April 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Hab ich schon
> wird halt schwer für dich
> nach meinem Wheeler
> eigentlich kann BDW geschlossen werden



+1


----------



## Seppl- (18. April 2018)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Hab ich schon
> wird halt schwer für dich
> nach meinem Wheeler
> eigentlich kann BDW geschlossen werden


+1


----------



## WOBRider (19. April 2018)

+1


----------



## null-2wo (19. April 2018)

+02


----------



## MichiP (19. April 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> So Männers, bitte mal voten: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2260456





getungetan.......


----------



## MichiP (1. Juni 2018)

Wassen hier los???


Ausruhen bis zur BDW Kürung

Hab doch Saalbach Postkartenmotive auf Insta gesehen

Ist der Bock mit......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (1. Juni 2018)

MichiP schrieb:


> Wassen hier los???
> 
> 
> Ausruhen bis zur BDW Kürung
> ...



Na ob das je passieren wird?
ne, hab das capra mit. hatte überlegt. hehe


----------



## smart6 (21. Juni 2018)

Gratuliere zum Aufbau! Mein Aufbau auf Basis eines Cotic Solaris geht in fast die gleiche Richtung. Eine Frage hätte ich: Bei welchem Reifen ist es bei dir vorne geblieben? Hinten fahr ich auch Maxxis Aggressor und vorn hab ich den Minion DHF - überlege aber eben auch dort denAggressor aufzuziehen. Grüße! Martin


----------



## davidhellmann (21. Juni 2018)

smart6 schrieb:


> Gratuliere zum Aufbau! Mein Aufbau auf Basis eines Cotic Solaris geht in fast die gleiche Richtung. Eine Frage hätte ich: Bei welchem Reifen ist es bei dir vorne geblieben? Hinten fahr ich auch Maxxis Aggressor und vorn hab ich den Minion DHF - überlege aber eben auch dort denAggressor aufzuziehen. Grüße! Martin



Hab vorne den HR2 drauf.
Und danke


----------



## Alex1206 (22. Juni 2018)

Wenn du trockene Böden hast DHF. Wenn gemischt DHRII und wenn noch tiefere Böden den HRII drauf.


----------



## Sven12345 (22. Juni 2018)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> So, noch ein bisschen Fotospam. Wenn ich die Fuji schon mal "zufällig" dabei hatte



Welche Fuji hattest du denn dabei?
Die Bilder sind richtig cool geworden.


----------



## davidhellmann (22. Juni 2018)

Sven12345 schrieb:


> Welche Fuji hattest du denn dabei?
> Die Bilder sind richtig cool geworden.



X-Pro2 mit 23m f2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Juli 2019)

schade schade




__





						Enduro Hardtail kaufen (68 Enduro Mountainbike neu oder gebraucht) | Bikemarkt
					

Enduro Bike ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 68 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## davidhellmann (22. Juli 2019)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> schade schade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe naja mal schauen. Geht nur weg wenn der Preis stimmt und komplett. Kamen leider nach der Bestellung damals zwei neue Hobbies dazu


----------



## BigJohn (22. Juli 2019)

> Viel gefahren wurde das gute Stück nicht. Hab halt noch mehr Räder hier stehen.


Und dafür müssen Andere länger auf ihren Rahmen warten


----------



## böser_wolf (22. Juli 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> hehe naja mal schauen. Geht nur weg wenn der Preis stimmt und komplett. Kamen leider nach der Bestellung damals zwei neue Hobbies dazu


Moppedfahren  is gefährlich  frag meinen alten Körper 
ich nehm dir das Moped billig ab um dich vor Schaden zu bewahren 
ganz selbstlos natürlich


----------



## davidhellmann (22. Juli 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und dafür müssen Andere länger auf ihren Rahmen warten



meinst jetzt nicht ernst oder?


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Juli 2019)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Moppedfahren  is gefährlich  frag meinen alten Körper
> ich nehm dir das Moped billig ab um dich vor Schaden zu bewahren
> ganz selbstlos natürlich



hehehe, ne schöne Bonneville T120, das würd dir sicher gefallen


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Juli 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> hehehe, ne schöne Bonneville T120, das würd dir sicher gefallen


definitiv auch wenn ich mich vor 9 Jahren beinahe umgebracht hab  fertig bin ich mit dem Thema noch net


----------



## null-2wo (23. Juli 2019)

du hast 11fach am klunker, dir ist doch gar nix heilig


----------



## böser_wolf (23. Juli 2019)

null-2wo schrieb:


> du hast 11fach am klunker, dir ist doch gar nix heilig


haha  ist hier aber durchaus hilfreich evt bleibt es sogar so


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Juli 2019)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> definitiv auch wenn ich mich vor 9 Jahren beinahe umgebracht hab  fertig bin ich mit dem Thema noch net


Freundin kennengelernt die fährt Harley. Und dann kam halt eins zum anderen. Aber mit ner Bonnie ist man ja eher entspannt unterwegs. Aber respekt hab ich dennoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (24. Juli 2019)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Freundin kennengelernt die fährt Harley. Und dann kam halt eins zum anderen. Aber mit ner Bonnie ist man ja eher entspannt unterwegs. Aber respekt hab ich dennoch


Ich hab über 300.000km auf Motorrädern runter  war ein paarmal in der Wüste ,hab alles an Alpenpässen befahren 
Fahr das Leben ist zu kurz um darüber nachzudenken was evt sein könnte 
mir war es nach meinem Unfall wichtig aufs MTB zu kommen 
Moped kommt bestimmt wieder  imo ist es eh so das ich vom Enduro fahren weg geh weil mein Körper nicht mehr will/kann


----------



## davidhellmann (25. Juli 2019)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> Ich hab über 300.000km auf Motorrädern runter  war ein paarmal in der Wüste ,hab alles an Alpenpässen befahren
> Fahr das Leben ist zu kurz um darüber nachzudenken was evt sein könnte
> mir war es nach meinem Unfall wichtig aufs MTB zu kommen
> Moped kommt bestimmt wieder  imo ist es eh so das ich vom Enduro fahren weg geh weil mein Körper nicht mehr will/kann



Ui, so gleich  Verrückt. Ja, hatte gestern Fahrsicherheitstraining und der Coach war glaub nen ex rennfahrer und hat viele Geschichten erzählt. Von Freunden die es nicht mehr gibt oder denen ein Paar Teile am
Körper nun fehlen. Glaube auch das man nicht dran denken sollte aber es immer etwas im Hinterkopf haben muss.


----------

